# Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer

Da anderer Stelle ja mal wieder über Pay Lakes, oder Commercial Fisheries, hier besteht sehr wohl ein Unterschied, hergezogen wird, würde ich das Thema kommerzielle Angelgewässer gerne etwas vertiefen.

Grundsätzlich sind solche Gewässer ja auch nichts anderes, als gut besetzte und von der Anlage her kultivierte, öffentlich zugängliche Angelgewässer. Jeder Vereinsweiher, für den man Gastkarten erhalten kann ist also damit durchaus vergleichbar. Der Angler entrichtet in allen Fällen seinen Obolus und darf loslegen. Der wahre Unterschied besteht dann lediglich aus Preis und Qualität.

Oft hört man Sätze wie, „Ich würde da nie hingehen!“, oder „Das ist ja wie jagen im Zoo!“. Sätze von Anglern, die ganz offensichtlich noch nie an einem solchen kommerziellen Gewässer gewesen sind und ganz klar als der Blinde von der Farbe sprechen.

Was ist denn so verwerflich, wenn ein Geschäftsmann hergeht, ein bestehendes Gewässer kauft, pachtet, oder wie in England auch der Fall, gleich komplett neu anlegen lässt? Wenn er dort Bedingungen schafft, über die eigentlich jeder Angler froh sein sollte. Wenn es ordentliche, saubere und regelmäßig gewartete Angelplätze, sanitäre Einrichtungen und womöglich eine kleine Gastronomie gibt. Wo man sich die „Nutzung der Natur“ nicht mit allen möglichen anderen Freizeitlern teilen muss.
Ist es verwerflich, Anglern ohne die Nähe zu großartigen Seenplatten und anderen Naturgewässern eine ordentliche Angelmöglichkeit zu schaffen?

Sicher kann man jetzt argumentieren, das wäre Natur aus zweiter Hand, die besetzten Fische wären zu viele, es ginge nur ums Geld, es fehlte am Flair des einsamen Jägers in der Wildnis und so weiter und so fort. Aber ist das am stinknormalen Tageskartengewässer denn anders? Wer hier jetzt die aufgerufenen Preise anmahnt, dem sei auch gesagt, dass die üblichen Anbieter von Erlaubnisscheinen das auch nicht aus reiner Nächstenliebe tun. Sie müssen zwar von den Einnahmen nicht leben, können ohne sie aber auch in der Regel nicht überleben.

Ich breche ganz klar eine Lanze für solche kommerziellen Angelgewässer. Wer nicht will, der muss ja nicht hingehen, sollte aber bitte schon so viel sein und anerkennen, dass Angler die dort der Fischwaid nachgehen, um keinen Deut schlechter sind, als alle anderen, die sich sonstwo tummeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich breche ganz klar eine Lanze für solche kommerziellen Angelgewässer. Wer nicht will, der muss ja nicht hingehen, sollte aber bitte schon so viel sein und anerkennen, dass Angler die dort der Fischwaid nachgehen, um keinen Deut schlechter sind, als alle anderen, die sich sonstwo tummeln.


#6#6#6#6

Abseits moralischer und ethischer Aspekte sehe ich das persönlich darüber hinaus noch rein pragmatisch angelpolitisch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> _Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> Sie können auch gerade dazu dienen, den Angeldruck auf ökologisch empfindlichere Gewässer zu reduzieren.
> ...


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Das kommt noch dazu. In anderen Freizeitbereichen hat sich dieses Prinzip ja auch schon bestens bewährt. Als Beispiel seinen die Mountainbike-Parks und Downhillstrecken genannt. Beste Bedingungen für diesen Sport und abseits aller anderen Interessen. Alle sind zufrieden und einige können davon sogar noch ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

ich finde daran absolut nix verwerfliches.
würde "da" bestimmt auch gerne angeln, was mich davon abhält, man ist "dort" selten alleine.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Wenn es hier in meiner Nähe einen gescheiten paylake nach englischem Vorbild geben würde, würde ich da definitiv auch mal hinfahren, vor allem um auch Fische zu fangen, die es in meinen Hausgewässern nicht oder kaum gibt und die entsprechenden Fangmethoden zu verfeinern oder zu erlernen.

Was mich definitiv gar nicht reizt, sind Forellenteiche mit Badewannen-Charakter. 

Ein toll angelegter oder gepflegter See mit einer breit gefächerten Artenvielfalt würde mich aber in der Tat sehr reizen


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> ...oder „Das ist ja wie jagen im Zoo!“. Sätze von Anglern, die ganz offensichtlich noch nie an einem solchen kommerziellen Gewässer gewesen sind ...



Jo, so in etwa sehe ich das auch und das obwohl ich die letzten 2 Jahren auch insgesamt 5 Mal an 2 unterschiedlichen Paylakes war.



Andal schrieb:


> Sicher kann man jetzt argumentieren, das wäre Natur aus zweiter Hand,  die besetzten Fische wären zu viele, es ginge nur ums Geld, es fehlte am  Flair des einsamen Jägers in der Wildnis und so weiter und so fort.  Aber ist das am stinknormalen Tageskartengewässer denn anders?



Was sind denn stinknormale Tageskartengewässer? Ich kenne zumindest keines an dem die Besatzdichten zu vielen Paylakes vergleichbar wären, wo machmal mehr als 200-300kg (Karpfen) pro ha schwimmen.

Ich spreche mich nicht grundlegend gegen Paylakes aus, aber sehe da schon Unterschiede zu (fast?) allen öffentlichen Gewässern.
In den Bereich des verwerflichen geht es für mich wenn die Fische durch den Angelbetrieb im Maulbereich regelrecht verstümmelt werden, habe da teils richtig eklige Sachen sehen müssen.

Zudem denke ich braucht man sich nichts vor machen: An den meisten Paylakes ist der angeltechnische Anspruch auf Grund der hohen Besatzdichten recht gering, weswegen ich jetzt keinen Angler verteufeln muss der dort hin geht, im Umkehrschluss allerdings auch seine anglerische Leistung nicht sonderlich anerkenne.

Grüße JK


----------



## blablabla (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Man müsste ja meinen das auch Vereine diesen Wunsch nach solchen Gewässern aufgreifen. 
 Machen sie aber in meiner Region zumindest nicht.


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Hi, mag sogar sein, dass einige Vereine das versuchen, aber ich denke dort fehlt dann in der Regel einfach das Kapital um vergleichbares zu schaffen.

Grüße JK


----------



## ronram (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Angler, die Paylakes kritisch sehen, in drei Kategorien einsortiert werden können:

1. Entspricht nicht meinem persönlichen Bild vom Angeln, aber meine Vorstellungen müssen ja nicht deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Leben und leben lassen. (Sehen wir in dem anderen, von Andal erwähnten Thread.)

2. Paylakes mag ich gar nicht. Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit Paylake-Anglern gemacht. (Auch in dem anderen Thread vertreten.)

Diese beiden Einstellungen sind für mich völlig okay, da sie von vernünftigen Menschen geäußert werden, mit denen man sachlich reden kann.

3. Paylakes gehen gar nicht, weil das ja ja kein *richtiges* Angeln ist. 
Das ist für mich das ganz typische, erhabende Moralherumgeschmatze von geistigen Tieffliegern, die sich etwas darauf einbilden mit der erfolgreich abgelegten Fischerprüfung Wissen und Weiheit erworben zu haben und damit den anderen überlegen zu sein.
Diese Einstellung begegnet einem hier im AB eher selten, was möglicherweise daran liegen könnte, dass solche Leute hier schnell mit den Forenregeln in Konflikt geraten oder eben die eigene Dummheit aufgezeigt bekommen und dadurch vergrault werden.
Ganz typisch: Ein Angler postet bei Facebook Bilder vom Forellenteich und wird dann blöd angeranzt. Er sei kein richtiger Angler und habe wahrscheinlich nicht einmal einen Fischereischein. 
Was sind das für Leute? 
Schwachköpfe... Das sind sie definitiv. Aber warum benehmen sie sich so? Warum machen sie andere schlecht? Ich bin kein Psychologe, aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass da irgendetwas kompensiert werden muss. Ich bin so gut und ein echter Angler und du bist das nicht, hahaha. 

Mit solchen Leuten kann man nicht reden.
Mit denen aus den ersten beiden Kategorien kann man sehr wohl reden, sie äußern eine nachvollziehbare Meinung, die nicht von vorneherein darauf abzielt alles andere der eigenen Meinung unterzuordnen.


Und jetzt meine Meinung zu Paylakes:
Mir sind Paylakes ziemlich egal. Ich finde sie nicht gut und ich finde sie nicht schlecht.
Ich würde sie niemandem ausreden wollen und ich würde sie niemandem empfehlen.
Warum? Ich war früher, als ich noch jünger (Kind und Jugendlicher) war doch auch häufiger am Forellenteich...wieso fahre ich da jetzt nicht mehr hin?
Hm...Mir ist es irgendwie zu teuer, jedenfalls hier bei mir in der Nähe und das Interesse ist einfach nicht mehr da. 
Eine ganz einfache Erklärung.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



jkc schrieb:


> Zudem denke ich braucht man sich nichts vor machen: An den meisten Paylakes ist der angeltechnische Anspruch auf Grund der hohen Besatzdichten recht gering, weswegen ich jetzt keinen Angler verteufeln muss der dort hin geht, im Umkehrschluss allerdings auch seine anglerische Leistung nicht sonderlich anerkenne.





> Da anderer Stelle ja mal wieder über Pay Lakes, oder Commercial Fisheries, hier besteht sehr wohl ein Unterschied



Bitte hier nicht das eine mit dem anderen durcheinander mischen. Pay Lakes (vgl. franz. Karpfenseen) sind nicht zu vergleichen mit einer typischen englischen Fisherie, wo in der Tat einige Gewässer zu stark besetzt und genutzt werden. Einige, aber gewiss nicht alle!


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Paylakes könnten IMO evtl. etwas Druck von "normalen" Gewässern nehmen und die Stimmung innerhalb der Anglerschaft etwas verbessern.

Denn oftmals drehen sich (heftige) Diskussionen an gemeinsam genutzten Gewässern ja um Fragen wie Anfüttermengen, weitflächiges Abspannen etc. Da bekommen sich die Leute dann z. T. ganz böse in die Haare.

Wäre daher doch gar nicht so schlecht, wenn sich diverse Methoden (z. B. mit viel Platzbedarf etc.) größtenteils an Paylakes verlagern würden

--> dann könnten sich die Freaks dort in Ruhe "austoben", während sich Normalangler am Normalgewässer weniger darüber aufregen. Da hätte dann sozusagen jeder was davon.

--> Beispiel: Spinnfischer sammeln keine 150 m Karpfenschnur fluchend beim Jiggen auf, Karpfenangler ärgern sich wiederum nicht über aufsammelnde Spinnfischer.

--> Wozu bestimmte Methoden jeweils verbieten, wenn man das auf diese Weise sozusagen von vorn herein sauber trennen könnte.

--> Dann kann jeder seiner Angelart nachgehen und geht dabei jeweils dem anderen nicht auf den Geist. Hat sozusagen jeder in Ruhe seine Spielwiese für sich.

--> Angesichts der vorherrschenden Frontenverhärtung zwischen (Zielfisch-) Anglerfraktionen halte ich ein funktionierendes Miteinander größtenteils für eine Sozialutopie - wäre schön, aber im leistungskranken und missgunstgeprägten Egoismus-Deutschland IMO leider allgemein nicht realistisch.

--> Also wäre es doch nicht schlecht, wenn dann jeder in Ruhe gleichberechtigt für sich wursteln könnte. Denn im Paylake-Fall ginge der Spruch "Ich habe bezahlt, also darf ich" dann voll OK (es heißt ja schließlich "Paylake"). Ohne Notwendigkeit für Rücksichtnahme.

Was aktuell IMO eine echte Goldgrube sein könnte: Ein spezieller Zander-Paylake mit trübem Wasser und hartem Grund

--> dann bekämen all die Zielfischler, die bislang in quasi-zanderlosen Matschvereinstümpeln fanatisch (aber vergeblich) auf Tock und Stachler hoffen, mal endlich mit spürbarem Kopfkontakt und höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit was an den Haken


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Was aktuell IMO eine echte Goldgrube sein könnte: Ein spezieller Zander-Paylake mit trübem Wasser und hartem Grund
> 
> --> dann bekämen all die Zielfischler, die bislang in quasi-zanderlosen Matschvereinstümpeln fanatisch (aber vergeblich) auf Tock und Stachler hoffen, mal endlich mit spürbarem Kopfkontakt und höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit was an den Haken


Gefällt mir ;-)))))

Warum net?


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Vielleicht weil Zander recht empfindlich sind und ein solches Gewässer schlechte Chancen hätte auf C+R-Basis betrieben zu werden und auch der Besatz / (Transport) mit fangfähigen Größen hin und wieder (oder oft/ fast immer?) zu Komplettausfällen führt?|kopfkrat


----------



## ronram (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Was aktuell IMO eine echte Goldgrube sein könnte: Ein spezieller Zander-Paylake mit trübem Wasser und hartem Grund
> 
> --> dann bekämen all die Zielfischler, die bislang in quasi-zanderlosen Matschvereinstümpeln fanatisch (aber vergeblich) auf Tock und Stachler hoffen, mal endlich mit spürbarem Kopfkontakt und höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit was an den Haken



Oh ja, das glaube ich auch. |wavey:

Jedenfalls solange der Zander der absolute Modefisch Nr.1 ist.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Die Gedanken über so einen Zandersee haben sich sicher schon einige gemacht, sind aber vermutlich an der desaströsen Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung gescheitert. Ein annähernd vergleichbares Unterfangen mit Wallern ist ja in der Vergangenheit an den Trifthanselteichen in Österreich schon gescheitert. Übrigens ein Beispiel, wie man es bestimmt nicht machen sollte.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich finde daran absolut nix verwerfliches.
> würde "da" bestimmt auch gerne angeln, was mich davon abhält, man ist "dort" selten alleine.



Falsch, falsch, falsch !!!  

Bei einigen Paylakes ist der Ansatz ein *völlig* anderer! 
Du bezahlst - und dafür hast du deine Ruhe! Flucht ins Paradies!

Du mietest dir einen traumhaften See für dich alleine. 
Keine Konkurrenten, kein Aufseher mit Feldstecher im nächsten Gebüsch, niemand der dich anmeckert weil dein Zelt einen Boden hat, niemand der sich über dein Rodpod aufregt, niemand der den Zeigefinger hebt wenn du einen Fisch zurücksetzt - das könnte man endlos fortsetzen. 

Man bietet den Leuten das an was sie zu Hause nicht bekommen. Dieser grundsätzliche Ansatz ist ja angeblich so alt wie die Menschheit  

Ich kenne eine ganze Reihe von Leuten die es wirklich brutal schätzen, dass es solche Paylake-Angebote gibt. Und ich kann sie sehr sehr gut verstehen! 

Ich kenne einen solchen See der auch immerwieder Jugendgruppen von Angelvereinen zu Gast hat - eben weil die Kinder da angeln und Kinder sein können. Was sowohl für die Kinder als auch für die Jugendleiter einfach klasse ist!

Dem Gegenüber steht aber halt auch der Fakt, dass diese Gewässer einer gewissen Exklusivität unterliegen und sie nur dem zugänglich sind, der es sich auch leisten kann. Wenn man es sich denn leisten kann, hat das ganze System absolut NUR Vorteile! 

Die Frage, für die ich auch noch keine genaue Antwort gefunden habe ist, wie wirkt sich die Verlagerung in die privat organisierte Angelei auf das Angeln insgesamt aus?

Gibt es auch Schattenseiten?
Bleibt der gesundheitlich oder finanziell angeschlagene Angler bei diesem System auf der Strecke und hat halt Pech gehabt und muss weiter am fischleeren Kanal seinem Hobby nachgehen?

Oder gar noch schlimmer, darf er an den Teich an dem er sein Leben lang geangelt hat nicht mehr ran, weil er jetzt kommerziell betrieben wird und muss sein Hobby deswegen vielleicht aufgeben?

Oder trägt diese Abwanderung der Privilegierten vielleicht sogar dazu bei, dass die jetzt überlaufenen Gewässer künftig für die "verbleibenden" Angler wieder attraktiver werden? 

Wenn die verrückten Angler nicht mehr gezwungen sind, in den Vereinen gegen den Altersstarsinn anzukämpfen um halbwegs erträgliche Angelbedingungen zu bekommen - wirds dann für die noch verbleibenden Angler noch schlimmer? 

Ich finde das ist ein sehr sehr spannendes Thema, mit dem sich Philosophen wohl Nächtelang beschäftigen könnten.

Ich muss auch erst nochmal drüber nachdenken


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> ...Ein annähernd vergleichbares Unterfangen mit Wallern ist ja in der Vergangenheit an den Trifthanselteichen in Österreich schon gescheitert. Übrigens ein Beispiel, wie man es bestimmt nicht machen sollte.



Hi, war das die Geschichte, wo der komplette See umgekippt ist, mutmaßlich weil zu viel Fisch drin war?

Kommerzielle Anlagen wo man Waller fangen kann (oder konnte) gibt es aber noch weitere und ist das nicht gerade in GB die letzten Jahre viel betrieben worden?

Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



ronram schrieb:


> 3. Paylakes gehen gar nicht, weil das ja ja kein *richtiges* Angeln ist.



Es ist ein "anderes" Angeln und ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass im Gegensatz zu naturnahen Vereinsgewässern immer noch ein Verlust von Authentizität besteht, weil zwei Kernkomponenten verloren gehen: Der Zufall (z.B. auch, dass überhaupt ein solch kapitales Exemplar existiert) und die Aufgabe des Anglers viel über einen Fisch zu wissen, bevor man ihn fängt.
Es ist deutlich schwieriger, in einem offenen Gewässer/Gewässernetz/großem See einen Kapitalen zu erwischen, als in einem überschaubaren Paylake, in dem diese gezielt besetzt wurden, wo nicht entnommen wird. 



ronram schrieb:


> Aber warum benehmen sie sich so? Warum machen sie andere schlecht? Ich bin kein Psychologe, aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass da irgendetwas kompensiert werden muss. Ich bin so gut und ein echter Angler und du bist das nicht, hahaha.



Stelle dir einmal vor, es gibt auch Leute, die sehen bei notorischen Paylakenutzern etwas, was unbedingt kompensiert werden muss.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Wobei Österreich auch wirklich schöne "Commercials" zu bieten hat:

https://www.kuchlerfischer.at/unsere-gewässer/wiestalstausee/


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

@Purist: #6


----------



## ronram (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Purist schrieb:


> Es ist ein "anderes" Angeln und ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass im Gegensatz zu naturnahen Vereinsgewässern immer noch ein Verlust von Authentizität besteht, weil zwei Kernkomponenten verloren gehen: Der Zufall (z.B. auch, dass überhaupt ein solch kapitales Exemplar existiert) und die Aufgabe des Anglers viel über einen Fisch zu wissen, bevor man ihn fängt.
> Es ist deutlich schwieriger, in einem offenen Gewässer/Gewässernetz/großem See einen Kapitalen zu erwischen, als in einem überschaubaren Paylake, in dem diese gezielt besetzt wurden, wo nicht entnommen wird.
> 
> 
> ...




Du siehst es aber als "anderes" Angeln an und nicht als "falsches" Angeln. 
Du behauptest nicht, dass es nur schwarz oder weiß gibt. 
Und das ist für mich der grundlegende Unterschied zwischen Kritik und Hetze, jedenfalls beim Thema Paylake.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, war das die Geschichte, wo der komplette See umgekippt ist, mutmaßlich weil zu viel Fisch drin war?
> 
> Kommerzielle Anlagen wo man Waller fangen kann (oder konnte) gibt es aber noch weitere und ist das nicht gerade in GB die letzten Jahre viel betrieben worden?
> 
> Grüße JK



Genau der war das. Angeblich soll da ja heute noch die Drohung im Raum stehen, dass gerichtlich verfolgt wird, wer das behauptet.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bei einigen Paylakes ist der Ansatz ein *völlig* anderer!
> Du bezahlst - und dafür hast du deine Ruhe! Flucht ins Paradies! [...]



Absolut erstklassige Betrachtung! #6 #6 #6


----------



## MarkusZ (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



> Du bezahlst - und dafür hast du deine Ruhe! Flucht ins Paradies!



Das wäre ein Ansatz, der mir auch gefiele.

Also eingezäuntes Gelände,großzügig Platz pro Angelstelle, vernünftige, nachhaltige  Regeln etc. etc. wären für mich wichtiger als ein künstlich aufgeblähter Fischbestand.

Aber auch dem typischen Forellen- oder Karpfenpuff würde ich die Daseinsberechtigung nicht absprechen wollen. Der bedient eben eine andere Nachfrage.

Übrigens kenne ich auch öffentliche Gewässer, wo es auch wie im Zirkus zugeht. Da wäre mancher Paylake im Vergleich wohl noch als "ruhig" zu bezeichnen.

Kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an.


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Gedanken über so einen Zandersee haben sich sicher schon einige gemacht, sind aber vermutlich an der desaströsen Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung gescheitert. Ein annähernd vergleichbares Unterfangen mit Wallern ist ja in der Vergangenheit an den Trifthanselteichen in Österreich schon gescheitert. Übrigens ein Beispiel, wie man es bestimmt nicht machen sollte.



Wie heißt es so schön, wenn der Berg nicht zum Propheten kommt... dann geht der Österreicher halt zum Po und eröffnet ein Camp. |supergri http://www.andyswallercamp.eu/


----------



## Double2004 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich breche ganz klar eine Lanze für solche kommerziellen Angelgewässer. Wer nicht will, der muss ja nicht hingehen, sollte aber bitte schon so viel sein und anerkennen, dass Angler die dort der Fischwaid nachgehen, um keinen Deut schlechter sind, als alle anderen, die sich sonstwo tummeln.




Solange die Betreiber sich das Prüfungszeugnis zeigen lassen, stimme ich zu. In der Realität sieht das leider anders aus...und wer nicht nachweisen kann, dass er die theoretischen und handwerklichen Grundlagen beherrscht, sollte nicht alleine angeln dürfen. Und dazu sollten die "Paylakes" kein Schlupfloch bieten.


----------



## Purist (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



ronram schrieb:


> Du siehst es aber als "anderes" Angeln an und nicht als "falsches" Angeln.
> Du behauptest nicht, dass es nur schwarz oder weiß gibt.
> Und das ist für mich der grundlegende Unterschied zwischen Kritik und Hetze, jedenfalls beim Thema Paylake.



Im Prinzip ist Angeln heutzutage überall schwarz und nie weiß, weil's gar nicht anders funktionieren würde. 
Trotzdem sehe durchaus auch rot, wenn das Geschehen an Paylakes, dass bekanntermaßen durchaus fragwürdig ausarten kann, alle anderen Angler mit in Verruf bringt.  |rolleyes


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Solange die Betreiber sich das Prüfungszeugnis zeigen lassen, stimme ich zu. In der Realität sieht das leider anders aus...und wer nicht nachweisen kann, dass er die theoretischen und handwerklichen Grundlagen beherrscht, sollte nicht alleine angeln dürfen. Und dazu sollten die "Paylakes" kein Schlupfloch bieten.




Ich hol mir Popcorn....

Wird immer witzig hier drin, wenn jemand sich (so wie ich auch) FÜR die Prüfungs- bzw Fischereischeinpflicht ausspricht

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## MarkusZ (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



> Wie heißt es so schön, wenn der Berg nicht zum Propheten kommt... dann geht der Österreicher halt zum Po und eröffnet ein Camp



Oder geht gleich nach Thailand und bietet seinen Gästen die Fische der ganzen Welt in einem einzigen See


----------



## Pupser (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



jkc schrieb:


> Zudem denke ich braucht man sich nichts vor machen: An den meisten Paylakes ist der angeltechnische Anspruch auf Grund der hohen Besatzdichten recht gering, weswegen ich jetzt keinen Angler verteufeln muss der dort hin geht, im Umkehrschluss allerdings auch seine anglerische Leistung nicht sonderlich anerkenne.



Warum muss angeln denn etwas mit Leistung zu tun haben?
Das ist meiner Ansicht nach eine "Schwanzvergleich"-Einstellung.

Ich persönlich gehe nicht zum Angeln um mich hinterher überall damit brüsten zu können, was ich doch für ein toller Kerl bin, nur weil ich einen riesen Fisch gefangen habe.
Für mich ist Angeln Freizeit und Ausgleich zum Alltag. Leistung muss ich im Job oder beim sportlichen Wettkampf bringen, aber nicht bei der schönsten Nebensache der Welt.
Wer unter Leistungsdruck zum Angeln geht, verpasst das Schöne an unserem Hobby und wird wohl auch bald gefrustet sein, wenn der Fisch mal nicht mitspielen will.
Und wo ich dieses Hobby auslebe und meine ganz persönliche Befriedigung meiner mit dem Angeln verbundenen Bedürfnisse erlange, das ist doch nun mal jedem sein eigenes Ding.


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Double2004 - völliger Humbug das mit dem Prüfungszeugnis- brauchst du doch in F,GB,NL,DK usw. ja gar nich...und in D`land gibbet nich so viele Paylakes^^ zumal die "Prüfung" keineswegs sichert, dass der Prüfling dazu in der Lage ist (also handwerklich) . Theoretisch schon^^.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

@ Herr der warmen Winde:

Da gebe ich Dir durchaus recht.

Parallel braucht man aber z. B. (leider) nur mal allgemein die Häufigkeit des Spruchs "Kein Riese, aber..." in diversen Videos zu zählen.

--> Wer den von sich gibt, bekennt damit IMO, dass es ihn ankotzt, dass es doch kein Riese war. 

Ist dann IMO niemand, der sich über jeden Fisch freut. Der ist dann IMO entweder erfolgsverwöhnt oder leidet an irgendeinem Leistungstick.


----------



## Ørret (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Zanderpaylake....Gibts doch schon in Holland.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9pYq4iKDAcs&feature=share

Jedem das seine...Ich persönlich brauchs nicht.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Was man auch nicht ganz außer Acht lassen sollte, ist der Umstand, dass eine kommerziell betrieben Angelanlage, wie auch immer sie sich darstellt und welcher Klientel sie gewidmet ist, die natürlichen Ressourcen schont. Sei es nun der simple Forellenpuff, oder der exclusive Karpfensee mit Rundumservice. 

Zudem bieten sie den Anglern die Möglichkeit auch auf Fische zu angeln, die sie in ihrem näheren Umfeld schwer, oder gar nicht erreichen können. Forellenwässer sind halt mal im Ruhrpott ein so rares Gut, wie Großkarpfenseen im Alpenraum.


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Hi,



Pupser schrieb:


> ...Und wo ich dieses Hobby auslebe und meine ganz persönliche Befriedigung meiner mit dem Angeln verbundenen Bedürfnisse erlange, das ist doch nun mal jedem sein eigenes Ding.




natürlich, spreche ich auch niemandem ab.#6



Pupser schrieb:


> Warum muss angeln denn etwas mit Leistung zu tun haben?
> Das ist meiner Ansicht nach eine "Schwanzvergleich"-Einstellung.



"Muss" es das denn? Und wenn es so für mich wäre, gillt dann


Pupser schrieb:


> ...wo ich ...meine ganz  persönliche Befriedigung meiner mit dem Angeln verbundenen Bedürfnisse  erlange, das ist doch nun mal jedem sein eigenes Ding.


 nicht mehr für mich?




Grüße JK


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Falsch, falsch, falsch !!!
> 
> Bei einigen Paylakes ist der Ansatz ein *völlig* anderer!
> Du bezahlst - und dafür hast du deine Ruhe! Flucht ins Paradies!
> ...


ja gut, die mag es geben, aber wie du am ende selber schreibst, für die meisten abseits jeglicher realität und an so einem gewässer erwarte ich auch keine sanitären anlagen, oder ´ne snackbude wie im eingangspost erwähnt.

paradies definiere ich für mich anders, das kann in sachen angeln durchaus auch mal ein entwässerungsbecken an einem autobahnkreuz sein, denn da hab´ ich definitiv meistens "ruhe".

ja, ich geb´s zu, ein wenig vorurteile hab´ ich gegen bezahlgewässer, aber letztlich soll jeder machen wozu er bock hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ja, ich geb´s zu, ein wenig vorurteile hab´ ich gegen bezahlgewässer, *aber letztlich soll jeder machen wozu er bock hat.*


#6#6#6

Dafür sollte es dann aber auch für jeden Angebote geben, auch bei uns in D (und nicht nur in Nachbarländern..)..
Auch deswegen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abseits moralischer und ethischer Aspekte sehe ich das persönlich darüber hinaus noch rein pragmatisch angelpolitisch:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Auch wenn es nicht meine erste Wahl ist, so bin ich dem Bezahl-See größtenteils positiv gegenüber gestimmt.

Das aber hat verschiedene Gründe, die ich hier gerne auflisten möchte.

1: Angeln mit Nicht-Angler, Kids, Familie und Interessierte
Es kommt immer wieder vor, dass Leute mit mir angeln fahren möchten, die weder einen Angelschein oder sich großartig mit dem Hobby auseinandergesetzt haben. Aber sie zeigen Interesse daran. Vor allem bei den Kids von Freunden kommt dies häufiger vor. Mit denen kann ich hier in Deutschland nicht einfach an ein Gewässer fahren und sie mitnehmen. Da aber bei uns in Niedersachsen (an den meisten) kein Prüfungszeugnis an den mir bekannten Bezahlseen notwendig ist, nehme ich sie dort mit hin. 

Oft verbringen wir einen tollen Familien- oder Kumpel-Tag wo es dann dem Bezahlsee entsprechend auch viele Bisse gibt. Und ungeduldigen Kids kann man so das Angeln schneller näher bringen, als wenn man mit ihnen an unseren teils überfischten Gewässern schneidern geht.

2: Der Speisefisch / Überfischung / Anglerdruck
Wenn ich an meine örtlichen Gewässer denke, dann ist der Angeldruck dort sehr hoch und jeder entnommene Fisch, sofern man ihn fängt, tut weh. Und wird man dabei gesehen, wie man ihn entnimmt, kann es da sogar kritische Kommentare geben.
Diese Sorge brauchen wir uns an den Bezahlseen nicht machen. Die dort eingebrachten Fische wurde extra dafür aufgezogen, machen das Gleichgewicht unserer Gewässer nicht kaputt und tun auch anderweitig nicht weh.
Außerdem könnte so ein PayLake auch unsere Gewässer entlasten.

3: Artenvielfalt
Einer der Gründe, warum ich gerne hin und wieder an den Bezahlsee gehe, ist die Tatsache das dort Fische zu finden sind, die in unseren heimischen Gewässern nichts verloren haben. Es ist immer wieder spannend auch Mal einen Stör oder Streifenbarsch fangen zu können, welche man in den heimischen Gewässern nicht fangen kann.


Es gibt so einige Gründe die dafür sprechen. Wenn jemand dort angelt, dann mache ich ihm da keine Vorwürfe. Allerdings - und das wurde hier bereits genannt - mag ich da nur bedingt den Anglern eine besondere Leistung zusprechen. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich, wenn mich jemand fragt ob ich jemals einen Wels gefangen habe, dieses verneine. Im PayLake zwar einst gefangen, zählt für mich nur der Fisch aus dem richtigen Gewässer. Gleiches gilt für mich für bestimmte Liegen (Raubfisch Liga, Angelmasters).

Ansonsten gilt "Leben und leben lassen..."

In dem Sinne
Viel Spaß beim Angeln


----------



## Pupser (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



jkc schrieb:


> "Muss" es das denn? Und wenn es so für mich wäre, gillt dann
> nicht mehr für mich?
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich soll das auch für Dich, wie auch für jeden anderen Angler gelten, ganz egal an welchem Gewässer er seine Köder anbietet und seinen Ausgleich sucht.
Wenn Du Deine perönliche Zufriedenheit im Vergleich mit anderen findest, dann soll es halt so sein. Und frei nach eine Berliner Ex-Regierendem-Bürgermeister ... dann ist das auch gut so. (aber eben halt für Dich)

Andere definieren sich und Ihre "Leistung" bzw. Zufriedenheit möglichweise nicht darüber ob sie den dicksten, den längsten oder sonstwas Fisch gefangen haben, und auch nicht wo, ob im FoPu, Fluss oder Parkweiher, sie ihn erwischt haben.

Wenn Du das für Dich tust, bitte, nur zu. #h


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> ...Und ungeduldigen Kids kann man so das Angeln schneller näher bringen, als wenn man mit ihnen an unseren teils überfischten Gewässern schneidern geht...



Hi, diesen Punkt sehe ich für mich persönlich sehr kritisch, habe schon oft drüber nachgedacht ob das ein geeignetes Mittel ist, denn das was bei meiner üblichen Angelei viiiieeeele Prozentpunkte der selbigen ausmacht: Gewässer beobachten, Fische lokalisieren und seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen oder eben schneidern, fehlt an den mir bekannten kommerziellen Gewässern nahezu gänzlich.

Grüße JK


----------



## Pupser (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Herr der warmen Winde:
> 
> Da gebe ich Dir durchaus recht.
> 
> Parallel braucht man aber z. B. (leider) nur mal allgemein die Häufigkeit des Spruchs "Kein Riese, aber..." in diversen Videos zu zählen.



Ja, ohne "Kein Riese, aber ..." käme der Kommentar viel respektvoller daher, aber da ist (leider) nunmal immer der Leistungsgedanke und -druck dahinter, den manch einer sich aufschwätzen lässt, oder auch als "Pro" von seinem Brötchenfinanzierer aufgebürdet bekommt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Purist schrieb:


> Es ist ein "anderes" Angeln und ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass im Gegensatz zu naturnahen Vereinsgewässern immer noch ein Verlust von Authentizität besteht, weil zwei Kernkomponenten verloren gehen: Der Zufall (z.B. auch, dass überhaupt ein solch kapitales Exemplar existiert) und die Aufgabe des Anglers viel über einen Fisch zu wissen, bevor man ihn fängt.
> 
> Ach was, deine erste "Kernkomponente" ersetzt in aller Regel die Zweite.
> Ich bereite meinen Fischen grundsätzlich dadurch Schande, daß ich komplett ahnungslos bin und trotzdem ein ganz fantastischer Angler. Das ist Authentizität!
> ...



Nicht alle Angler haben kurze Ruten, ich zum Beispiel betreibe ein gewaltiges Gemächt, deshalb fahre ich auch mit einem Kleinwagen in den Puff!


----------



## Reg A. (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Also, meine Meinung zu Pay Lakes und kommerzielle Angelgewässer wurde von unterschiedlichen Usern schon ganz gut wiedergegeben. Im Prinzip lautet sie wie folgend:



ronram schrieb:


> Entspricht nicht meinem persönlichen Bild vom  Angeln, aber meine Vorstellungen müssen ja nicht deinen Vorstellungen  entsprechen. Leben und leben lassen. (Sehen wir in dem anderen, von  Andal erwähnten Thread.)



verbunden mit 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> Sie können auch gerade dazu dienen, den Angeldruck auf ökologisch empfindlichere Gewässer zu reduzieren.



und



Andal schrieb:


> Was man auch nicht ganz außer Acht lassen sollte,  ist der Umstand, dass eine kommerziell betrieben Angelanlage, wie auch  immer sie sich darstellt und welcher Klientel sie gewidmet ist, die  natürlichen Ressourcen schont. Sei es nun der simple Forellenpuff, oder  der exclusive Karpfensee mit Rundumservice.



Der von jkc 



jkc schrieb:


> An den meisten Paylakes ist der angeltechnische  Anspruch auf Grund der hohen Besatzdichten recht gering, weswegen ich  jetzt keinen Angler verteufeln muss der dort hin geht, im Umkehrschluss  allerdings auch seine anglerische Leistung nicht sonderlich  anerkenne.



und Purist benannte Aspekt



Purist schrieb:


> Es ist ein "anderes" Angeln und ich bin auch der  Ansicht, dass im Gegensatz zu naturnahen Vereinsgewässern immer noch ein  Verlust von Authentizität besteht, weil zwei Kernkomponenten verloren  gehen: Der Zufall (z.B. auch, dass überhaupt ein solch kapitales  Exemplar existiert) und die Aufgabe des Anglers viel über einen Fisch zu  wissen, bevor man ihn fängt.
> Es ist deutlich schwieriger, in einem offenen  Gewässer/Gewässernetz/großem See einen Kapitalen zu erwischen, als in  einem überschaubaren Paylake, in dem diese gezielt besetzt wurden, wo  nicht entnommen wird.



zählt für mich zwar auch, allerdings halte ich es dann grundsätzlich doch mit dem Alten Fritz: "Jeder soll _nach seiner Façon selig_ werden" 

Welcher Aspekt für mich persönlich gar nicht zum Tragen kommt, ist der von Bieberpelz genannte der



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Artenvielfalt
> Einer der Gründe, warum ich gerne hin und wieder an den Bezahlsee  gehe, ist die Tatsache das dort Fische zu finden sind, die in unseren  heimischen Gewässern nichts verloren haben. Es ist immer wieder spannend  auch Mal einen Stör oder Streifenbarsch fangen zu können, welche man in  den heimischen Gewässern nicht fangen kann.



"Exotische" Fische möchte ich selbst dann doch gerne in ihrem natürlichen Habitat/Verbreitungsraum fangen. Aber das ist ausschließlich meine persönliche Einstellung, die weder Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit erhebt, noch dass ich sie jemandem aufzwingen möchte!

Unterm Strich bin ich aus oben genannten/zitierten Gründen also pro Pay Lakes/Commercial Fisheries eingestellt, räume den Fängen in solchen Anlagen allerdings nicht den gleichen Stellenwert wie "echten Wildfängen" ein.


----------



## fischbär (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Ich selber bin kein Nutzer von Forellenpuffs aber ich lasse gern jedem selbst die Wahl und will keinen überzeugen.
Das ist wie mit dem richtigen Puff: ist das nicht irgendwie das gleiche wie eine Frau/Freundin zu haben? Man tauscht Ressourcen (Geld, Zeit, Essen, Wohnung) gegen Sex. Im Puff ist das tendentiell einfacher, aber im Prinzip ist es auch nichts anderes, als eine Beziehung. Wie beim Angeln: muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob er seine Beute im Puff oder in der freien Wildbahn erlegt.


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nicht alle Angler haben kurze Ruten, ich zum Beispiel betreibe ein gewaltiges Gemächt, deshalb fahre ich auch mit einem Kleinwagen in den Puff!



  Auf nen gutes Abkommen.....


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Ich nutze den "Paylake" selber in Form eines gut geführten und mir sympathischen Forellenteiches, die aber auch mal Störe und Welse z.B. besetzen.

Da fahre ich hin, wenn ich mal Lust zum Räuchern habe und / oder am Rhein und an meinen Vereinsgewässern "nix los" ist - also Angelpause oder Schonzeit (-en).

Nett gelegen - relativ idyllisch - gute Fische - kein zu kleines "Planschbecken" - Preis / Leistung stimmt!

Wenn ich dort bin, dann reizt es mich auch "Fisch" zu "machen" und für das gezahlte Geld auch einen gewissen Gegenwert zu fangen - und ja, DAS macht mir auch Spaß, weil Forellenangeln im direkten Vergleich mit anderen stattfindet - es gibt sicher den Glücksfaktor, aber wer dauerhaft am Teich überdurchschnittlich fangen will, der muss auch etwas "KÖNNEN" - Techniken, Köderführung / Präsentation usw. - da gibt es auch wahre Künstler unter den Tremarella-Gurus u.s.w.!

Zudem stille ich dort meinen Fischbedarf zum Essen - mancherorts wird die Forellenteichangelei sogar als besondere Art des Fischverkaufs angesehen - nicht allerdings bei mir in NRW, wo man auch dafür einen gültigen Angelschein braucht!

...und so groß ist der Unterschied zu manch´ einem Vereinsgewässer nicht, in welchem fangfähige Regenbogenforellen eingesetzt werden, die durch die ach so tollen Vereinsangler (insbesondere die Rentnergang) in ca 2-3 Wochen wieder rausgefangen werden......!

Die zahlen ihre Beiträge und wollen eben diese Art des "Gegenwertes" an "Fisch" - fragt mal die Vorstände, was so passiert, wenn schlecht Forellen gefangen werden - da gibt es ne Meuterei und nicht selten geht das hin bis zum Vorwurf der Veruntreuung von Beiträgen, wenn nicht genug "Fisch gemacht" wird seitens der Vereinsangler.

Da sind es dann der schlechte Besatz und der Kormoran schuld - und natürlich die Schwarzangler......



Also - mich entspannt das Angeln am Paylake hin und wieder - gerade in der "saure Gurken - Zeit" an meinen sonstigen Gewässern und ich sehe es als willkommene Ergänzung meiner restlichen Angelei - ebenso wie Lachstrolling vor Rügen, Norwegen-Touren oder diverse andere Ostsee / Nordsee- usw. Touren, die auch echt Kohle kosten und bei denen ich *allesam*t den Fisch günstiger einfach "kaufen" könnte, woran ich aber *bei WEITEM nicht sooooviel Spaß hätte*!



Also - keiner muss - wer will, der kann und soll - also - ich bin durchaus für´s "paylaken"...


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Reg A. (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



fischbär schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit dem richtigen Puff: ist das nicht irgendwie das gleiche wie eine Frau/Freundin zu haben? Man tauscht Ressourcen (Geld, Zeit, Essen, Wohnung) gegen Sex. Im Puff ist das tendentiell einfacher, aber im Prinzip ist es auch nichts anderes, als eine Beziehung.



Lass mich raten: du bist Single? Falls nicht, lass das bloß nicht deine Frau/Freundin lesen 

Spaß beiseite: Wenn du eine Beziehung nur des GVs wegen führst, stimme ich dir vorbehaltlos zu. Wenn's dir darüber hinaus noch um mehr geht, gehen unsere Ansichten auseinander - sowohl im Hinblick auf Fisch- wie sonstige Puffs 

Ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat jedwede dieser Einrichtungen aber in jedem Fall!


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Schönes Thema _
(komm aber erst heut abend zum Lesen, verdammt)_.

Hatte ich auch schon mal darüber ausgelassen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2013/der-grossfisch-paylake-&-die-ethik.html
_(Leider sind die Bilder nicht mehr online |evil: )_


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

offtopic an:


Reg A. schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite: Wenn du eine Beziehung nur des GVs wegen führst, stimme ich dir vorbehaltlos zu


Quatsch, da zahlt der Schwabe auch noch lange nicht - s`Mädel soll froh sein, wenn die mir nix zahlen muss.......
:g:g:g
offtopic aus


----------



## Reg A. (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> offtopic an:
> 
> Quatsch, da zahlt der Schwabe auch noch lange nicht - s`Mädel soll froh sein, wenn die mir nix zahlen muss.......
> :g:g:g
> offtopic aus



:m Auch nicht schlecht: Beziehung(en) als Einnahmequelle für unser Geschlecht! Ich geh gleich mal meine Kündigung aufsetzen :q OT aus


----------



## Justsu (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Pupser schrieb:


> Warum muss angeln denn etwas mit Leistung zu tun haben?
> Das ist meiner Ansicht nach eine "Schwanzvergleich"-Einstellung.
> 
> Ich persönlich gehe nicht zum Angeln um mich hinterher überall damit brüsten zu können, was ich doch für ein toller Kerl bin, nur weil ich einen riesen Fisch gefangen habe.
> ...



#6#6#6


...und trotzdem bereitet mir ein besonders großer Fisch besondere Freude. Aber in erster Linie nur mir persönlich, da ich nur wenige Angler im Bekanntenkreis habe, hab' ich auch niemanden, bei dem ich großartig angeben könnte  Ich freu' mich da lieber "still und heimlich"|rolleyes

Dazu muss man aber sagen, dass mich ein "hart erkämpfter" sagen wir mal 10kg-Fisch aus einem "Naturgewässer" mit geringem Bestand mehr erfüllt, als ein sagen wir 20kg-Fisch aus einem Gewässer, wo der "nichts besonderes" ist. 

Und ich glaube, das ist auch bei jedem so. Wenn man sich für etwas anstrengen musste, ist die Freude darüber, wenn man es dann erreicht hat, einfach größer als wenn man sich weniger anstrengen musste. Nach dem Motto der Weg ist das Ziel. 

Der Ausblick von einem Berg, den man sich stundenlang erwandern musste, ist um Welten schöner, als der selbe Ausblick nach einer Seilbahnfahrt. Der selbst geräucherte Fisch schmeckt besser als der aus dem Laden und die ohne schummeln bestandene Prüfung macht einen mehr stolz als der gekaufte Doktortitel#h

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Solange die Betreiber sich das Prüfungszeugnis zeigen lassen, stimme ich zu. In der Realität sieht das leider anders aus...und wer nicht nachweisen kann, dass er die theoretischen und handwerklichen Grundlagen beherrscht, sollte nicht alleine angeln dürfen. Und dazu sollten die "Paylakes" kein Schlupfloch bieten.



Bullshit!


----------



## Matrix85 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Die Paylakes und Comerzials sind doch eine feine Sache. Ich war schön öfters in Frankreich am Carpodrom und werde dieses Jahr in Holland am Comerzial 3-4 mal angeln. 
Was ich toll finde, man bekommt einen tollen Angelplatz geboten mit reichlich Fisch. 
Es gelten Regeln wo sich jeder dran hält ( schonhaken, Setzkescher Feinmash usw.) man kann einfach mal reichlich Fisch fangen und sitzt mit Gleichgesinnten am Wasser und hat Spaß.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, diesen Punkt sehe ich für mich persönlich sehr kritisch, habe schon oft drüber nachgedacht ob das ein geeignetes Mittel ist, denn das was bei meiner üblichen Angelei viiiieeeele Prozentpunkte der selbigen ausmacht: Gewässer beobachten, Fische lokalisieren und seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen oder eben schneidern, fehlt an den mir bekannten kommerziellen Gewässern nahezu gänzlich.


Da stimme ich dir zu, keine Frage.

Wenn mich aber Freunde fragen, ob ich mit Ihnen und deren Kids mal ans Wasser fahre, dann möchte ich den ersten Kontakt nicht an einem schwierigen Gewässer starten. Die Erfahrungen an diesem See zeigen mir dann auch, ob der Drops auch Lust hat, sich länger und intensiver damit zu befassen. Dann kann ich ihn noch immer mitnehmen und zeigen, wie das Angeln in der Natur aussieht.
(Vermittelt wird dieses Ungleichgewicht natürlich direkt am Wasser)



Reg A. schrieb:


> "Exotische" Fische möchte ich selbst dann doch gerne in ihrem natürlichen Habitat/Verbreitungsraum fangen. Aber das ist ausschließlich meine persönliche Einstellung, die weder Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit erhebt, noch dass ich sie jemandem aufzwingen möchte!


Mir wäre der exotische Fisch im heimischen Gewässer auch lieber. Aber das ist - sei es durch Kosten, Zeit, Aufwand oder andere Faktoren - teils nicht möglich. Den Stör als bestes Beispiel, haben wir nicht mehr in unseren Gewässern. Die Erfahrung wollte ich dennoch gerne machen. Nach Kanada oder Timbuktu zu heizen ist für mich und viele andere nicht möglich.


----------



## Purist (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wenn mich aber Freunde fragen, ob ich mit Ihnen und deren Kids mal ans Wasser fahre, dann möchte ich den ersten Kontakt nicht an einem schwierigen Gewässer starten.



Ohne zu wissen, wie und wann du selbst deine Angelkarriere begonnen hast, aber als Kind und auch Jugendlicher, war mein Hauptansporn die Tatsache, dass Fische eben nicht gleich in den Kescher springen, um es übertrieben auszudrücken. Jede erstmals gefangene Fischart hatte ihren Reiz, genauso wie der Aufwand in Tagen, Wochen, Monaten und Jahren, der dafür notwendig war um sie "endlich" einmal zu fangen. 

Hätte ich das alles in 1-3 Tagen an einem gut besetzem Paylake/Fopu o.ä. erlebt, hätte ich nicht viel über das Angeln gelernt und zudem wäre es schnell uninteressant geworden. Die Enttäuschung, wie hart die Angelrealität an "normal besetzten oder offenen Gewässern" ist, wäre aber auch immens gewesen.


----------



## Reg A. (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mir wäre der exotische Fisch im heimischen Gewässer auch lieber. Aber das ist - sei es durch Kosten, Zeit, Aufwand oder andere Faktoren - teils nicht möglich. Den Stör als bestes Beispiel, haben wir nicht mehr in unseren Gewässern. Die Erfahrung wollte ich dennoch gerne machen. Nach Kanada oder Timbuktu zu heizen ist für mich und viele andere nicht möglich.



Es bleibt ja auch jedem selbst überlassen, wie er das handhabt. Bei echten Exoten gibt's eben nur drei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Im natürlichen Habitat beangeln,
2.) in Pay Lakes/Commercial Fisheries befischen oder
3.) komplett darauf verzichten.

Ich gehöre zu Fraktion 1 bzw. 3. Wenn's wirklich zu teuer, zeitaufwändig oder umständlich wird, dann lass ich's halt sein. Variante 2 wäre für mich weder Fisch noch Fleisch, wenn der Vergleich hier gestattet ist  Denn zu der Erfahrung, wie du es nennst, gehört für mich immer auch das natürliche Umfeld. Ich z.B. hab mich bisher vor dem Taimenfischen gedrückt, weil's mir zu kostenaufwändig ist. Hätte ich die Möglichkeit, Taimen in nem "Taimenpuff" um die Ecke von mir zu befischen, würde ich es sein lassen, weil mir ein großer Teil des Reizes einfach fehlen würde.
Aber ich bin weit davon entfernt, jemandem in seine diesbezügliche Entscheidung hineinzureden bzw. ihn dafür zu kritisieren!


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, diesen Punkt sehe ich für mich persönlich sehr kritisch


naja, was heißt kritisch?
worüber reden wir, kinder im alter von ca. sechs bis zehn?
die wollen fangen, der rest kommt schon, oder eben nicht.
aber, da bin ich dann wieder bei dir, dafür braucht man nicht an paylakes. keine ahnung ob ich in einer parallelwelt lebe, aber massenhaft handlange weißfische fängst du von ende märz bis mitte/ende oktober doch fast überall.

zum thema prüfung über alles - die heringssaison fängt bald an, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen sich das mal zu geben. |wavey:


----------



## Double2004 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bullshit!



Sehr geistreich....|uhoh:


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Sehr geistreich....|uhoh:



Bisch au ned besser^^ - warum dürfen den deiner Meinung nach nur Leute mit staatl. geprüftem Nachweis jenen Kurses denn nun angeln und der Rest der Welt nich?;+
PS seit wann gibt es den Schein nochmal & unter wem eingeführt?
lg


----------



## Double2004 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



glavoc schrieb:


> Bisch au ned besser^^ - warum dürfen den deiner Meinung nach nur Leute mit staatl. geprüftem Nachweis jenen Kurses denn nun angeln und der Rest der Welt nich?;+
> PS seit wann gibt es den Schein nochmal & unter wem eingeführt?
> lg



Die Antwort ist einfach: Um sich am Wasser angelnderweise verantwortungsvoll bewegen zu können, braucht es gewisser theoretischer und handwerklicher Voraussetzungen, welche nun einmal in einem Vorbereitungskurs (mit anschl. Prüfung) vermittelt werden. 

Ebenso wirst du keine Wälder finden, in denen du ohne Jagdschein jagen darfst...


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Bleibt doch bitte einigermaßen beim Thema. Das man in Deutschland nun einmal in der Regel einen Fischereischein braucht und im Ausland nicht, Bedarf hier sicher keiner Diskussion, genau so wenig wie dünne Altherrenwitze. Dafür hats ja schon ausreichend eigene Trööds.


----------



## Double2004 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Das gehört sehr wohl zum Thema!




Double2004 schrieb:


> Solange die Betreiber sich das Prüfungszeugnis zeigen lassen, stimme ich zu. In der Realität sieht das leider anders aus...und wer nicht nachweisen kann, dass er die theoretischen und handwerklichen Grundlagen beherrscht, sollte nicht alleine angeln dürfen. Und dazu sollten die "Paylakes" kein Schlupfloch bieten.


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

also gut Andal - mich würd` ich in die 1. Ronram`sche Kategorie einsortieren. Ist nicht meins, aber ich hab auch nix dagegen. Auch nix gegen AnglerInnen die dort angeln. Oder deren InhaberInnen.  Oder ob deren Fische aus einem ürsprünglich anderem Gewässer stammen und an den/die InhaberIn teuer verkauft wurden. Auch ob die Kundschaft dort mit oder ohne Nachweis fischt bzw. angelt ist mir persönlich auch wurscht  . 
lg


----------



## Matrix85 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Viele Vereinsangler brauchen sich bei dem Thema auch nicht aufregen, weil das was dort an Fischmasse besetzt wird, da kann kein paylake mithalten. 
Da werden einfach mal 250 Störe nach Lust und Laune  zum Spaß in den Baggersee gesetzt... 

Dann besser ein Comerzial, wo man mal angeln kann und Spaß hat. Dann ist aber auch wieder gut, und genießt das angeln und die Natur an unseren Naturgewässer.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



bastido schrieb:


> Hast recht Andal, aber ich muss hier OT -mäßig mal eine Frage stellen.
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Nutzer auf "ignore" zu setzen?
> Ich möchte diesen Unfug nicht mehr lesen.



Kannst du. In deinem Profil gibts eine entsprechende Liste, da kannst du User hinzufügen, oder über deren Profil....


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer
> 
> Da anderer Stelle
> 
> Ich breche ganz klar eine Lanze für solche kommerziellen Angelgewässer. Wer nicht will, der muss ja nicht hingehen, sollte aber bitte schon so viel sein und anerkennen, dass Angler die dort der Fischwaid nachgehen, um keinen Deut schlechter sind, als alle anderen, die sich sonstwo tummeln.


#6

Das möcht ich nochmal deutlich hervorheben.

Bei und gibt es nicht so die ganz großen Pay-Lakes im herkömmlichen Stil.
Aber halt Anlagen die von Forellenzüchtern oder Privatleuten mitbetrieben werden.
Meist die klassischen Forellen Puffs.
Aber auch den ein oder anderen (gemischten-Teich)

Gerade dort findet man oft mehr "Profis " wie Amateure.
Fliegenfischer beim üben, testen der neuen Ausrüstung,
Vater mit Kind(weils halt einfach kurzweiliger ist).
Oder mal n paar Räucherorellen, weil ichs auch schöner finde sie selbst zu angeln anstatt einzukaufen.
Oder einfach um zu Fischen wen andere Gewässer gesperrt sind.

Und Anfänger kommen gerne hin um sich bisl was von den ("Alten Hasen" abzugucken).
Könnte man sicher am Vereinswasser auch(wenn man nette Infos bekommt)
Ist aber auch nicht jeder in einem Verrein.
Über vor und Nachteile eines Verreins könnte man sicher auch Stunden diskutieren...

Ich kann daran nicht wirklich was verwerfliches finden.


----------



## KxKx2 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Ich habe nichts gegen einen Forellenpuff oder Carpodrom usw.
 Wo sollte ich denn sonst auf Forellen fischen, bei uns gibt es keine Forellengewässer 
 Außerdem macht es doch Spaß mit mehreren Angler zu fischen, mehrere Fische zu fangen, etwas Fangneid spielt dann auch mit, statt an überfischten Gewässern, stundenlang auf die Pose zu schauen, das überhaupt etwas beisst#d


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Außerdem macht es doch Spaß mit mehreren Angler zu fischen, mehrere Fische zu fangen, etwas Fangneid spielt dann auch mit, statt an überfischten Gewässern, stundenlang auf die Pose zu schauen, das überhaupt etwas beisst#d



Da kann man gut einen Vergleich zum Skifahren ziehen. Der eine geht am liebsten Skitouren und hat eine geile Tiefschneeabfahrt am Tag. Der andere fährt sich auf der Piste die "Knie in den Bauch"... und beide finden es super und haben ihren Spaß. #h


----------



## KxKx2 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Ich habe über Jahrzehnte Stipp und Karpfenfischen betrieben.
 Habe jetzt aber die Schnauze davon voll. Ständig Futter anrühren, Tagelang anfüttern, dann die ganze Schlepperei

 Deswegen werde ich jetzt verstärkt die Forellenpuffs unsicher machen.
 Da kann ich kurzfristig ein paar Forellen, ohne viel Aufwand fangen, räuchern und geniessen:m und meine bessere Hälfte freut sich dann auch mit:vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Paylakes könnten die Puff-Bewirtschaftung vieler Vereine auslagern und auf weniger Gewässerfläche konzentrieren. Wahrscheinlich wäre es auch deutlich billiger und effizienter als die Bewirtschaftung in den Vereinen, da sich so ein Betrieb auch eine Fachkraft einstellen kann.
Mich reizen solche Anlagen überhaupt nicht, wenn dort jemand Spaß am Angeln hat und größere Fische fängt, bricht das mir aber auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Viele Vereinsangler brauchen sich bei dem Thema auch nicht aufregen, weil das was dort an Fischmasse besetzt wird, da kann kein paylake mithalten.
> Da werden einfach mal 250 Störe nach Lust und Laune  zum Spaß in den Baggersee gesetzt...
> 
> Dann besser ein Comerzial, wo man mal angeln kann und Spaß hat. Dann ist aber auch wieder gut, und genießt das angeln und die Natur an unseren Naturgewässer.


Eben - statt immer was zu verdammen, dafür sorgen, das es beides gibt.
So dass jeder nach seiner Fasson selig werden kann..

Ist wie bei Nachtangeln
Nur weil einer selber nichts nachts raus will, muss man es andern doch nicht verbieten wollen..

Soll der eine schlafen, der andere kann dann nachts raus zum Angeln...

Nur schade, dass es (je nach Bundesland) in Deutschland rechtlich nicht so einfach ist, alles Arten von kommerziellen Anlagen einzuführen.

Würde sicher viel Druck auf sensiblere Gewässer nehmen...

Da müssten dann aber auch alle begreifen (Politik wie ethisch/moralisch sich höherstehend dünkende Sport- und Angelfischer und spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie), dass eben Naturschutz vor individuellem Tierschutz kommen müsste..

Andal hat schon recht, unterschreib ich genau so:


Andal schrieb:


> Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer
> 
> Da anderer Stelle
> 
> Ich breche ganz klar eine Lanze für solche kommerziellen Angelgewässer. Wer nicht will, der muss ja nicht hingehen, sollte aber bitte schon so viel sein und anerkennen, dass Angler die dort der Fischwaid nachgehen, um keinen Deut schlechter sind, als alle anderen, die sich sonstwo tummeln.


----------



## Jose (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

für mich sind kommerzielle angelgewässer wie kommerzielle feuchtgebiete:
wers's mag solls genießen.

ich bevorzuge 'nichtkommerzielles'.

und allen moral- und sonstigen apostel mögen die geblähten dicken eier auf die füße fallen :m

wir wollen doch alle nur leben und leben gelassen werden (... uhu, da hab ich mich jetzt in grammatisches dunkelland gekickt, "_ leben und leben gelassen werden_", geht das in deutsch?  leckomio, grammatikalisch gefragt, politisch  erübrigt sich das mit nem einfachen 'nope')


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Jose schrieb:


> wir wollen doch alle nur leben und leben gelassen werden (... uhu, da hab ich mich jetzt in grammatisches dunkelland gekickt, "_ leben und leben gelassen werden_", geht das in deutsch?  leckomio, grammatikalisch gefragt, politisch  erübrigt sich das mit nem einfachen 'nope')



Der Grubenreiner hatte es mal in seiner Signatur.

Der Mensch ist dem Menschen ein Wolf. Der Angler dem Angler im besonderen.

Genau so sollten wir es NICHT halten.


----------



## Jose (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

@andal, ich hoffe du hast mich gut verstanden.

zu dem wolf und so: dialektische umkehr wäre: angler sind auch 'nur' menschen. das anerkannt zu bekommen wär ja schon was.
soll doch jede/r wie sie/r will.
die einen machen reibach oder wollens zumindest, die anderen fisch (...oder wollens...)


der kontakthof ist offen für jede/n :m


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Jose, ich hab dich sehr gut verstanden. #6


----------



## thanatos (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

der Mensch ist dem Menschen ein Wolf .....#6
 das haben doch einige hier wieder bewiesen die da 
 nach dem Prüfungsnachweiß krähen nur weil sie anderen nicht gönnen auch mal einen Fisch aus dem Wasser zu ziehen.|uhoh:
 Genau *Ihr *seid Menschen mit denen ich nichts zu tun haben möchte.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Prüfungs(un)sinn könnt ihr hier diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

*Hat hier im Thema nix verloren.*
Anweisung, keine Bitte...

Es gibt zahlreiche Möglichkeiten in Deutschland ganz legal ohne Prüfung zu angeln, an "normalen" Gewässern genauso wie  an kommerziellen Anlagen (die hier das Thema sind, nicht der Prüfungsdreck):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## Chris1711 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Moin,

Ich finde das Angebot von Paylakes grundsätzlich in Ordnung. Als Jugendlicher hatte ich nicht die Möglichkeit an freien Gewässern zu fischen. Ebenfalls hatten wir keinen Erwachsenen mit denen wir hätten losziehen können da er einen Fischereischein besitzt. Also ist man zum "puff" jedes Wochenende und konnte  seinem Hobby nachgehen. Man lernt dort trotzdem anglerische Fertigkeiten, wie Umgang mit dem Fisch und vieles mehr. 

Aus heutiger Sicht ist diese Art der Angelei nichts mehr für mich. Ich sitze lieber an meinem Fluss und genieße die Natur. Auch ein Reiz nicht zu wissen was beißt oder generell hier schwimmt ist für mich ein großer Anreiz dort zu Fischen. Ich mag es grundsätzlich vor Aufgaben gestellt zu werden und betreibe großen Aufwand um Erfolg zu kommen. Sei es in Sachen Karpfen das tägliche anfüttern oder in Sachen Raubfisch die vielen Kilometer zurück zu legen. Trotzdem sitzt man öfters blank oder ohne Fisch am Wasser. Dies gehört aber zum Angeln dazu. Wer diesen Einsatz nicht bringen will ist zwangsläufig nicht so erfolgreich. Wenn man es nun mal "einfacher" will geht halt zum Paylake. Dafür gibt es diese Anlagen ja.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es immer wieder erschreckend wie sich über solche Themen aufgeregt wird. Sei es über Paylakes, C&R oder "Kochtopfangler". Meine Meinung ist leben und leben lassen, jeder so wie er möchte. Ich zeige nicht mit dem Finger auf andere. Für mich hat die ganze Geschichte hier was von nem Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft. " Guck mal der trägt ne Jogginghose in der Stadt" " hast du den Nachbarn gesehen? Der hat ein neues Auto"

Neid und Missgunst sind der Antrieb dies zu verurteilen oder auch eine Gewisse engstirnigkeit. Die Leute haben keine andere Probleme im Leben und müssen sich dann über sowas auslassen.

Wenn die Betreiber von Paylakes nicht gegen Gesetze verstoßen finde ich es gut sowas anzubieten, auch wenn ich aus heutiger Sicht dieses Angebot nicht wahrnehme.

In diesem Sinne

Gruß Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich es immer wieder erschreckend wie sich über solche Themen aufgeregt wird. Sei es über Paylakes, C&R oder "Kochtopfangler". *Meine Meinung ist leben und leben lassen, jeder so wie er möchte.* Ich zeige nicht mit dem Finger auf andere. Für mich hat die ganze Geschichte hier was von nem Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft. " Guck mal der trägt ne Jogginghose in der Stadt" " hast du den Nachbarn gesehen? Der hat ein neues Auto"
> 
> Neid und Missgunst sind der Antrieb dies zu verurteilen oder auch eine Gewisse engstirnigkeit. Die Leute haben keine andere Probleme im Leben und müssen sich dann über sowas auslassen.


#6#6#6


----------



## bootszander (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Chris dein zweiter absatz spricht mir aus der seele.


----------



## MarkusZ (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Paylakes bedienen nur eine bestehende Nachfrage.

Wenn es  in unserer Gegend mehr kommerzielle Gewässer gäbe, würden sich vielleicht etwas weniger Angler an "normalen" Gewässern austoben.

An einem gut geführten Paylake könnte man man wahrscheinlich auch wesentlich entspannter angeln, als an so einigen "normalen" Gewässern hier in der Gegend.

Wie es an einem Gewässer zugeht, hängt immer davon ab wie es bewirtschaftet wird. Egal ob Vereinsgewässer, öffentliches Gewässer oder Paylake, überall können Missstände auftreten.

Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei bringt da nichts, nur Einzelfallbetrachtung.

Soll jeder dort angeln, wo es ihm gefällt, solange es nicht auf Kosten anderer geht.



> Der Mensch ist dem Menschen ein Wolf. Der Angler dem Angler im besonderen.


Angler sind auch nur Menschen. Ich glaube nicht,dass ein fangneidischer Angler in anderen Situatione plötzlich von Neid auf Gunst umschwenkt.

Da gehts sicherlich nicht nur um "Mein Fisch ist größer", sondern auch mein Haus, mein Auto, mein Boot , meine Pferdepflegerinnen etc.


----------



## zokker (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Für mich hat die ganze Geschichte hier was von nem Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft. " Guck mal der trägt ne Jogginghose in der Stadt" " hast du den Nachbarn gesehen? Der hat ein neues Auto"
> 
> Neid und Missgunst sind der Antrieb dies zu verurteilen
> 
> ...



Ein starker Geist diskutiert Ideen.
Ein durchschnittlicher Geist diskutiert Ereignisse.
Ein schwacher Geist diskutiert Leute.
Sokrates


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Purist schrieb:


> Ohne zu wissen, wie und wann du selbst deine Angelkarriere begonnen hast, aber als Kind und auch Jugendlicher, war mein Hauptansporn die Tatsache, dass Fische eben nicht gleich in den Kescher springen, um es übertrieben auszudrücken. Jede erstmals gefangene Fischart hatte ihren Reiz, genauso wie der Aufwand in Tagen, Wochen, Monaten und Jahren, der dafür notwendig war um sie "endlich" einmal zu fangen.


Da bin ich ganz bei dir und auch ich habe mein Angeln an den Gewässern des Vereins erlebt. Aber viele Kinder (und auch Erwachsene) sind von Haus aus nicht gerade geduldig. Vor allem in der heutigen Zeit nicht. 
Da muss dann schon Mal ein Drill oder die faszination eines Bisses erleben, um so einen Menschen zu infizieren. Aber vielleicht möchte er auch einfach nur einen schönen Tag gemeinsam am Wasser verbringen.

Einem anderen Freund habe ich das Angeln in den Niederlanden näher gebracht. Er war interessiert, hat sich den Schein geholt und wir sind dann Spinnfischen gegangen. Es hat ein paar Angeltage gedauert bis er dann seinen ersten Biss und Fisch hatte. Danach war er am zittern und infiziert. Aber nicht jeder hat diese Geduld zu Anfang.

In einem speziellen Falle habe ich einem 3 Jährigen Jungen, der mit im selben Haus wohnt, einen Angeltag zum Geburtstag geschenkt. (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315776)
Zusammen mit Mutter und Vater. Da hat sich ein Bezahlsee bestens angeboten, denn die Mutter konnte sich gemütlich ins Restaurant setzen während Vater und ich mit dem kleinen gefischt haben. Das hätte ich an meinen sonstigen Gewässern nicht probieren brauchen.
Und dann kommt noch das rechtliche hinzu...


exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ...aber, da bin ich dann wieder bei dir,  dafür braucht man nicht an paylakes. keine ahnung ob ich in einer  parallelwelt lebe, aber massenhaft handlange weißfische fängst du von  ende märz bis mitte/ende oktober doch fast überall.


Denn an unseren Gewässern kann ich mit dem Jungen nicht angeln gehen, ohne gegen das Gesetz zu verstoßen oder ihn lediglich zuschauen zu lassen.



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu Fraktion 1 bzw. 3. Wenn's wirklich zu teuer, zeitaufwändig oder umständlich wird, dann lass ich's halt sein.


Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion, die gerne alles einmal ausprobiert haben möchte, sofern es die Möglichkeit zulässt. Auch wenn es nicht das selbe ist, Spaß macht es dennoch.


----------



## Reg A. (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion, die gerne alles  einmal ausprobiert haben möchte, sofern es die Möglichkeit zulässt. Auch  wenn es nicht das selbe ist, Spaß macht es dennoch.



Das sei dir doch auch unbenommen! Meine Darstellung sollte in gar  keinem Fall missionierenden Charakter haben, lediglich die vorhandenen  Möglichkeiten aufzeigen bzw. den Versuch einer groben Kategorisierung  mit eigener Einordnung darstellen. Wenn's dir Spaß macht, dann ist doch  alles bestens #6 Mir macht's keinen Spaß, darum lass ich's, und auch bei mir ist alles in Butter.
Denn genau *DAS* sollte unser aller Hobby doch, in all seinen zahlreichen Varianten und Facetten: Spaß machen!
Und  dem Einen macht's eben Spaß, an nem FoPu in nem halben Tag zwanzig  Regenbogner auf die Schuppen zu legen (und anschließend zu räuchern),  wohingegen der Andere zwei Tage an nem Wildwasserbach der Oberen  Forellenregion rumkraxelt und sich wie Bolle drüber freut, wenn er eine  28er Steinforelle fängt (die ihm ganz unbeabsichtigt wieder aus den  Fingern gleitet) 
Das  ist ja gerade auch das Schöne an unserem Hobby: dass es so reich an  unterschiedlichen Facetten und Varianten ist; da ist für jeden was  dabei! Und diese Varianten stehen alle gleichberechtigt nebeneinander,  auch wenn's mancher nicht wahrhaben will bzw. das dem Einen oder Anderen  sauer aufstößt. 
Denn wenn ich eins in unserer Zunft gar nicht abkann, dann ist es das die ständige Abgrenzung voneinander und das ständige Besserwisser- und Besseranglertum. Frei nach dem Motto "ich hab die edelste Kunst unseres Hobbys zu meinem Standard erkoren, und wer dem nicht genügt ist ein Wurmbader/Fusselwerfer/Faulenzer/hyperaktiv/eingebildet/Proleth/Fleischmacher/Tierquäler usw.usf..." Aber das Geschrei würde ich gar nicht erst hören wollen, wenn wir alle uns auf haargenau  die gleiche Art zu angeln einschießen würden...

P.S.: Mein bester  Freund und langjähriger Angelbuddy tickt übrigens genauso wie du. Der  will auch mal Exoten fangen und nimmt deshalb die Angebote diverser Pay  Lakes in Anspruch, weiß aber, dass er mich da gar nicht erst zu fragen  braucht. Und trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen |kopfkrat) verstehen wir uns blendend!


----------



## phatfunky (16. Februar 2017)

@Reg A. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, und dennoch liege ich wahrscheinlich eher im Schubfach mit deinem Kumpel zusammen

Aber ist genau wie du sagst; wenn wir alle gleich angeln würden... Das gilt natürlich auch für das Leben generell.

Konkret zum Thema: Ich habe das Angeln in GB in den Achtzigern gelernt. Damals gab es noch nicht die 'Commercials' wie man sie heute so kennt (außer für Forelle). Gepflegte und gut besetzten Vereinsgewässer ja, aber auch da könnte man locker mal schneidern.

Als ich erst vor 4 Jahren nach langen Auszeit zurück zum Angeln zurückgekehrt bin war ich zunächst ziemlich entsetzt als ich das 'modernen' Form von Angeln (in GB) zur Kenntnis genommen habe. Heute habe ich gemischte Gefühle. Tendenziell Akzeptanz 

Negativ betrachtet, ich schaue mir britischen Videos in YouTube an und denke manchmal "Boah Leute..." (Landsleute wohlgemerkt) "Ihr habt keine Ahnung mehr was angeln wirklich bedeutet". Ich finde es irgendwie schwierig mir erzählen zu lassen wie man mit Method Feeder mitten im Winter einen Kescher voller F5 fängt (oder F2, oder Ü99 oder wie auch immer die Dinge heißen) oder noch schlimmer, mir von Zander Angeln berichten zu lassen und dabei zuschauen wie sie 6 bis 8 ordentliche Zander in einem kurzen abendlichen Ansitz fangen. Das entspricht einfach nicht die Realität. Oder zumindest nicht die Realität die wir in Deutschland kennen. Es ist eine Welt die mir als 'Ausgewanderte' bzw. nun als 'deutsche Angler' Fremd ist. 

Aber Fremd ist glaube ich das entscheidende Stichwort. Gerade heutzutage werden wir oft vor 'Fremdenfeindlichkeit' gewarnt. Denn fremd oder ungewöhnlich heißt doch  nicht gleich minderwertig. Ich habe auch deutsche Videos vom klassischen deutschen 'FP' gesehen, wo ich nicht weniger den Kopf schütteln, aber schließlich jede hat seine eigene Bedürfnisse und so lange diese gutwillig sind, warum soll er deren Erfüllung nicht anstreben?

Ich habe sogar mit meinem Sohn schon 2 mal an eine solche Angelanlage geangelt. Absolut super!! Ich achte zwar darauf dass meinen Sohn lernt, Geduld ist wichtig, aber wenn er bereits im Alter von 6, nach drei Schneidertage immer noch sagt "Es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht" dann gönne ich ihm mal ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis zwischendurch und dafür ist die Forellenanlage voll in Ordnung.

In meinem 3 bis 4 Jahren angeln in Deutschland, habe ich nun an eigenem Leib erfahren wie schwierig die Bedingungen hier sind. Nicht zuletzt weil wir häufig die Gewässer mit unzähligen weiteren Publikum teilen müssen. Von daher betrachte ich Commercials (und vor allem in Deutschland... wenn ich wüsste bloß wo sie sind) nicht mehr ganz so negativ wie vor einigen Jahren. Denn manchmal wünsche ich mir doch dass ich mal eine ruhige Zeit in gepflegte Umgebung verbringen kann, mit wenigstens eine etwa 30-40% Chance auf Erfolg. Und schon klar dass ich dafür etwas mehr zahlen muss. 

Sicher werden nun viele sagen, solche Gewässer gibt es schon und ich würde es nicht abstreiten. Aber die muss man erst finden. Und wenn du in Berlin wohnst, ist das leichter gesagt als getan. Ich kenne bisher nur 1 Vereinsgewässer in der Nähe Umgebung (BBG) wo man auch in Sommer ungestört und entspannt das Angeln genießen kann. 

Meine Suche geht selbstverständlich weiter und natürlich werde ich das ein oder andere schönes Gewässer da draußen in Brandenburg finden. Aber manchmal bin ich dann doch ein bisschen neidisch auf meinen englischen Angelkollegen 

Nachtrag:
Ich möchte gerne differenzieren zwischen was ich als Paylake oder Commercial betrachten würde (wie aus England bekannt) und das typische deutsche Angelanlage (sog. FP). Die haben für mich unterschiedliche Zwecke. Das Paylake sehe ich als eine natürlich gestaltetes Gewässer das gezielt für Angler existiert, um das angeln unbeschwert zu genießen. Die klassische Forellenanlage dagegen ist für mich da wo man hingeht nicht für Erholung und Entspannung, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, für Spaß und Aktion!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Purist schrieb:


> Ohne zu wissen, wie und wann du selbst deine Angelkarriere begonnen hast, aber als Kind und auch Jugendlicher, war mein Hauptansporn die Tatsache, dass Fische eben nicht gleich in den Kescher springen, um es übertrieben auszudrücken. Jede erstmals gefangene Fischart hatte ihren Reiz, genauso wie der Aufwand in Tagen, Wochen, Monaten und Jahren, der dafür notwendig war um sie "endlich" einmal zu fangen.
> 
> Hätte ich das alles in 1-3 Tagen an einem gut besetzem Paylake/Fopu o.ä. erlebt, hätte ich nicht viel über das Angeln gelernt und zudem wäre es schnell uninteressant geworden. Die Enttäuschung, wie hart die Angelrealität an "normal besetzten oder offenen Gewässern" ist, wäre aber auch immens gewesen.




Ich habe das Problem schon im Bekanntenkreis erlebt.
Damit sich "auch mal was tut", wurde den Kindern das Angeln im FoPu nahe gebracht.
1-2 Jahre später und an anderen Gewässern, wurde es denen dann meist schnell langweilig, wenn nicht in 5 min was gebissen hat.


----------



## KxKx2 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Am Forellenpuff kannst du auch als Schneider nach Hause gehen.:m
 So einfach ist es dort auch nicht, Fische am laufenden Band zu fangen#d


----------



## phatfunky (16. Februar 2017)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem schon im Bekanntenkreis erlebt.
> 
> Damit sich "auch mal was tut", wurde den Kindern das Angeln im FoPu nahe gebracht.
> 
> 1-2 Jahre später und an anderen Gewässern, wurde es denen dann meist schnell langweilig, wenn nicht in 5 min was gebissen hat.





Gleiches Prinzip wie Koks oder andere harte Drogen [emoji48]

Ist zwar mit Humor erwähnt aber dennoch wahr. Der Reiz auf "Aktion" ist groß und macht schnell abhängig. Nimmt mann das Mittel dafür weg, wird es dann für die meisten Leute schwierig.

Wenigstens stirbt man nicht vom FP Überdosis - habe ich zumindest noch nie gehört [emoji23][emoji6]


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Für mich selber ist das nichts.
Im Vereinssee oder im Rhein warten noch so viele Überraschungen auf mich .
Einfach kann ja jeder.
Aber soll jeder so machen wie er mag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Aber soll jeder so machen wie er mag.


#6#6#6#6


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Jawoll Thomas-Anweisung angenommen. Wenn ich auch nicht damit angefangen habe.
 Ich finde solche Gewässer toll -man hat keinen Stress irgendwo zu irgendwelchen Geschäftszeiten sich eine Angelberechtigung zu besorgen,
 man kann mal Fische beangeln die es zu Hause nicht gibt und man 
 kann mit ungeprüften Freunden mal angeln was an Vereinsgewässern 
 ja kaum möglich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



thanatos schrieb:


> Jawoll Thomas-Anweisung angenommen. Wenn ich auch nicht damit angefangen habe.


Weiss ich, dass Du nicht angefangen hast - wär ich da aber nicht eingeschritten, wär die Diskussion abgeglitten.

Also alles gut und danke fürs Verständnis!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Die Bedeutung kommerzieller Angelgewässer hat seit der unseligen Einführung der Fischereischeinpflicht auch an diesen Gewässern stark abgenommen. 
Zuvor waren sie die einzige Chance für Anfänger und Einsteiger, sich in der Praxis mit den Grundlagen der Angelfischerei vertraut zu machen. Gleich ob Kind, Jugendlicher oder Erwachsener, ich möchte wissen, wieviele heute gestandene Angler ihre ersten Schritte in einem solchen Gewässer gemacht haben.
Gott sei Dank git es immer noch ein paar, wo nicht so genau auf den Fischereischein geschaut wird. Letzte Enklaven einer freien Entfaltung und kennenlernen eines ehemals wundervollen Hobbys.

Natürlich muss man auch andere Meinungen respektieren, wie diese z.B.




Double2004 schrieb:


> Solange die Betreiber sich das Prüfungszeugnis zeigen lassen, stimme ich zu. In der Realität sieht das leider anders aus...und wer nicht nachweisen kann, dass er die theoretischen und handwerklichen Grundlagen beherrscht, sollte nicht alleine angeln dürfen. Und dazu sollten die "Paylakes" kein Schlupfloch bieten.



Es gibt ja durchaus Menschen, denen Praxiswissen suspekt ist. Die glauben, man muss selbst für die primitivsten Tätigkeiten einen "Schein" haben. Und die glauben, wenn sie zig Stunden in einem Kneipenhinterzimmer mit vollkommen irrelevanten Wissen vollgestopft werden, welches schon wenige Wochen nach der Prüfung sowieso wieder vergessen wird, Angler zu sein. Menschen die glauben, man könne/müsse einen Fisch durch den Schlag auf den Kopf "betäuben". Die auch denken, man müsse einen Führerschein haben, um auf der Kirmes Autoscooter fahren zu können.

Das muss man halt respektieren. Als Meinung, nicht als Tatsache.

Für die meisten und normalen Menschen, hier unfertige Angler, sind bzw. wären kommerzielle Angelgewässer jedenfalls die allerbeste Ausbildungsmöglichkeit. Und wenn man dann einen "Schein" hat, muss man da ja nicht mehr hingehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann einen "Schein" hat, muss man da ja nicht mehr hingehen.


Eben, aber man könnte, wenns solche Anlagen (genügend und großflächig) gäbe - daher sollte man die fördern und nicht verurteilen (und mit oder ohne Schein oder Prüfung ist im Thema hier eh irrelevant)..


----------



## Matrix85 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Ein Forellenteich kann man aber nicht mit einem Comerzial vergleichen. 
Beim Forellenteich wird jeder Fisch geknüppelt und mitgenommen und jeder darf angeln wie er will. 

Am Comerzial gilt C&R , schonender Umgang mit dem Fisch. Schonhaken ist schon mal Pflicht, an vielen Anlagen nicht größer als Hakengröße 14.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ein Forellenteich kann man aber nicht mit einem Comerzial vergleichen.



Ganz sicher nicht. Aber mangels eigener Erfahrung werfen die meisten alle kommerziellen Anlagen in einen Topf und scheren sie über den Kamm der Forellenpuffs, weil die eben, b.z.w. leider, in Deutschland auf diesem Sektor vorherrschend sind. Und selbst bei den FoPus gibt es signifikante Unterschiede in Zustand und Betrieb.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Ich erlaube mir, hier einmal auf eine Aussage aus dem Karpfenklau-Thema einzugehen, weil sie dort eigentlich gar nicht hingehört.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wer meint das der Fang eines Fisches dort normales Angelgefühl  sei, meint sicher auch,
> im  Puff Liebe zu erleben.
> 
> Mag sein das da einige Ihre Triebe ausleben, aber es ist halt nicht das Original.
> Sondern nur das teuer bezahlte Vorspielen eines Wunsches.



Damit wird beispielsweise allen Anglern Unrecht getan, die auf Grund regionaler Zustände, wie z.B. dem Nachtangelverbot in BaWü, gar keine Chance haben, auch mal einen längeren Ansitz zu erleben. Was bleibt denen anderes über, als auszuweichen? Sind diese Angler dann etwa weniger wertige Angler, nur weil sie bei diesen Ausweichmanövern auch noch etwas fangen wollen?

Und nochmals. Wer nicht an kommerziellen Angelgewässern fischen möchte, der solls halt einfach bleiben lassen und gut ist es. Ich mag beispielsweise absolut keine Lakritze. Spucke ich deswegen Gift & Galle auf die, die sie gerne essen!?


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> Sind diese Angler dann etwa weniger wertige Angler, nur weil sie bei diesen Ausweichmanövern auch noch etwas fangen wollen?



Ne sind sie nicht aber es schon etwas anderes ob man aus nem ,,wilden" Gewässer fängt oder aus nem Paylake.

Und nochmal,jeder halt so wie er mag.#6


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ne sind sie nicht aber es schon etwas anderes ob man aus nem ,,wilden" Gewässer fängt oder aus nem Paylake.
> 
> Und nochmal,jeder halt so wie er mag.#6



Wie sind denn die Fische, um genau zu sein die Karpfen, in deine "wilden Gewässer" gekommen? Wo finden wir denn Gewässer mit einem echten, autochtonen Karpfenbestand? Dein Vereinssee und mag er noch so wild aussehen, hat einen Besatz und du bezahlst dafür, dort angeln zu dürfen. Wie weit ist also dein Vereinssee von einem französischen Paylake in der Sache entfernt?


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Nix Vereinssee ,Naturschutzgebiet und der See ist mit Schwalm und Nette verbunden die irgendwann in der Maas enden.
War der erste See seid beginn der Boiliefischerei in dem Fische mit 50+ gefangen wurden und werden.


----------



## Matrix85 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Fische, um genau zu sein die Karpfen, in deine "wilden Gewässer" gekommen? Wo finden wir denn Gewässer mit einem echten, autochtonen Karpfenbestand? Dein Vereinssee und mag er noch so wild aussehen, hat einen Besatz und du bezahlst dafür, dort angeln zu dürfen. Wie weit ist also dein Vereinssee von einem französischen Paylake in der Sache entfernt?




#6#6#6
Genau so ist es!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Fische, um genau zu sein die Karpfen, in deine "wilden Gewässer" gekommen?



Durch die Römer...


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt sind die Fische doch überall und ausnahmslos Besetzt worden .
Auch wenn der Besatz nicht im eigentlichen Gewässer selbst stattgefunden hat und die Fische aus Flüssen eingewandert sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

In England ist es auch mehr oder weniger ein Geschäftsmodell, worauf eine ganze Industrie greift. Einige Dinge sind so bei uns zum Beispiel nur bedingt anwendbar, weil die Resultate eines Werbevideos aus dem Paylake mit einem Ergebnis aus einem weniger Betreuten, gar unbesetztem See oder Fluss so nicht zusammen kommen.

Paylakes sind auch nicht Paylakes. Es gibt solche die Wild sind, aber nur mit Gebühr zu befischen und eben solche wie bei uns, die dem Nutzer fern jeder Angelkenntnis ein Gefühl von Erfolg vermitteln sollen.

Gibt es überall, kann man bewerten wie man mag, meins wäre es nicht, mir fehlt der Reiz den Fisch zu überlisten, will ich schnellen Erfolg fahre ich zur Rotlichtmeile.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Wer war den nun schon einmal an einem gut geführten Paylake und nicht nur im FoPu und wer redet nur drüber?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer war den nun schon einmal an einem gut geführten Paylake und nicht nur im FoPu und wer redet nur drüber?



Ich.

Hat was von Totschlagargument. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Ein angeldruckgestählter Carpodromkarpfen mit zig Anglerkontaken frisst jedenfalls nicht so bedenkenlos jeden Köder an jeder Montage, den Angler den Vereinsteichsatzern, die nach dem ersten Fang eh rauskommen und nix mehr lernen können, vorsetzen....

Regelmäßiger Erfolg ist in meinen Augen am Carpodrom zumindest nicht leichter...

Und wenn ich sehe, wie in Forellenpuffs, die, welche es wirklich können, den Sack vollmachen, die, welche meinen sie könnens mit dem gleichen "Profigerät" dumm aus der Wäsche gucken und der Opa mit Glassfaserrute, Korkproppen und Fischfeeling immer noch ein paar zusammen kriegt, dann sieht man in meinen Augen eines: 
JEDES Gewässer hat seine ganz eigene Schwierigkeiten...

An JEDEM Gewässer wird nur der dauerhaft erfolgreich sein, der sich ins jeweilige Gewässer "einarbeitet"...

Ob Wildbach, Waldsee, verträumtes Flüßchen, Carpodrom oder Forellenpuff.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein angeldruckgestählter Carpodromkarpfen mit zig Anglerkontaken frisst jedenfalls nicht so bedenkenlos jeden Köder an jeder Montage, den Angler den Vereinsteichsatzern, die nach dem ersten Fang eh rauskommen und nix mehr lernen können, vorsetzen....
> 
> Regelmäßiger Erfolg ist in meinen Augen am Carpodrom zumindest nicht leichter...
> 
> ...



Dann schau dir mal an was passiert wenn der Betreiber eine Ladung Pellets in den See wirft, ich halte dagegen und sage dir das es bisweilen Anlagen gibt die sehr prägend und stark auf schnellen Erfolg ausgelegt sind.

Es gibt auch Anlagen wo der Betreiber gegen Gebühr dich lediglich Angeln lässt, aber weder Besatz noch Futter steuert, wo die Stellen kaum Freigeschnitten sind, wo Zu und Ablauf sind und dergleichen, diese sind aber weniger Frequentiert. 

Forellenpuff, der Name an sich, kommt nicht von ungefähr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal an was passiert wenn der Betreiber eine Ladung Pellets in den See wirft, ich halte dagegen und sage dir das es bisweilen Anlagen gibt die sehr prägend und stark auf schnellen Erfolg ausgelegt sind.



Das kann alles sein und es auch geben.

Ist doch toll, wenns verschieden Angebote für alle gibt!

Den Kilopreisteich für Forellen, wo jeder gefangene Fisch Kohle in die Kasse spült, oder den Tages/Stundenkartenteich, wo jeder gefangen Fisch ein Kostenfaktor ist und zwischen Kosten und Anglerzufriedenheit dem Betreiber der Spagat gelingen muss.

Nochmal anders bei Caprodroms:
Ich kann nur von Erfahrungen berichten, was die Profis weitergaben, mit denen wir zum filmen an Carpodroms unterwegs waren (und wieder sein werden)..:
[youtube1]rXCzkDUoIi4[/youtube1]

[youtube1]LDPcdh3tas8[/youtube1]



Und dass z. B. Karpfen bei hohem Angeldruck und zurücksetzen schnell Hakvermeidungsstrategien erlernen, wurde sogar erforscht (Klefoth):
https://www.agrar.hu-berlin.de/de/i.../jp_bfm/publ_html/Arlinghaus2013Hakvermeidung


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich.
> 
> Hat was von Totschlagargument. |wavey:



Nein. Das ist eine ganz schlichte Frage.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das kann alles sein und es auch geben.
> 
> Ist doch toll, wenns verschieden Angebote für alle gibt!
> 
> ...




Kenne ich, aber die Kunst an einem Gewässer Fische zu haken und das Mehrfach hat ja dann wieder einen anderen Aspekt wie der des Paylakes auf Erfolg.

Du kannst die Dinger halt nach Kategorien einordnen, ist wie im Rotlicht.Schnelle Nummer, Ausgefallen, Entspannend.

Ich glaube halt, das sich von Natur aus eben jene Anlagen mehr Bedeutung verschafft haben die schnellen Erfolg generieren weil das im Menschen oder der Gesellschaft steckt. Wenig Aufwand, schneller Erfolg, viele Fotos, wenig Streß. Der Besitzer macht die Kohle, der Kunde ist befriedigt.

Ich sehe das Wertungsfrei, die Kontroverse entsteht eben, weil die eine Gruppe sich als "Könner" sieht, die andere es sein will und sich beide natürlich das Wasser abgraben wollen.

Ist wie im Fußball, Traditionsverein und RBL, der Eine wurde durch Nachhaltigkeit repräsentativ und sportlich Erfoglreich, der Andere wurde auf die Bühne ohne diese Anstrengungen gehoben.

Beide müssen immer noch Fußball spielen (Analog Angeln) aber Abgekürzt hat hier nur einer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

hat sich grade über schnitten - hab das gerade oben ausgeführt mit Unterschied z. B. Forellen/Karpfen.. ..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist eine ganz schlichte Frage.



Für mich schon, weil dein Ausgangspost auch mit den Paylakes aus England aufwartet und die Diskutanten in einem deutschen Forum meist nur den Vergleich aus Gewässer Deutschlands haben.

Wenn du also nach Paylakes fragst, dann schließt du 9/10 eben aus und die Antworten in der Diskussionen zementieren sich in eine Richtung.

In D hat der Begriff Forellenpuff eben eine Bedeutung, ist so Besetzt wie die Meisten es auch interpretieren, weil wir auch keine nur im Ansatz so ausgeprägte Anglerkultur haben, geschweige denn Gewässerstruktur. Das ist halt Birnen mit Äpfeln vergleichen.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für mich schon, weil dein Ausgangspost auch mit den Paylakes aus England aufwartet und die Diskutanten in einem deutschen Forum meist nur den Vergleich aus Gewässer Deutschlands haben.
> 
> Wenn du also nach Paylakes fragst, dann schließt du 9/10 eben aus und die Antworten in der Diskussionen zementieren sich in eine Richtung.



Du unterstellst also einer Zahl von Usern, sie wären nicht bemittelt genug, dieser Diskussion zu folgen!? Das ist aber sehr unhöflich und ungerecht!

Ich dagegen möchte lediglich, dass man die unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen als das sieht, was sie darstellen. Ein Paylake ist eben kein Commercial, oder eine Forellenteichanlage, kein speziell geschaffener Salmonidensee, oder gar ein Forellenpuff.


----------



## Matrix85 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

@Thomas, deine Videos vom Carpodrom in Maxstadt (France) sind super. Ich war da selbst schon mehrmals und es ist toll dort zu angeln. 
Ich werde dieses Jahr auch 2-3 mal vorbeischauen, vielleicht auch mal den Browning Cup bestreiten. 

Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Abwechslung, weil ich sonst fast ausschließlich am Rhein bzw. Altrhein angel. 

Schade das es solche Gewässer in Deutschland nicht gibt und man jedes Mal ins Ausland fahren muss. 

Die Angler die ich am Carpodrom kennengelernt habe, können alle sehr gut angeln. Kein Vergleich zum durchschnittlichen Vereinsangler oder Forellenteich Angler . 

Dieses Jahr möchte ich auch mal die Comerzials in Holland einen Besuch abstatten, @Thomas : wie wäre es mal mit einem Angelboard treffen bzw., Wettangeln an einem Comerzial??? 

Wäre doch bestimmt ganz lustig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

leider halt nur im Ausland so möglich..........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> Du unterstellst also einer Zahl von Usern, sie wären nicht bemittelt genug, dieser Diskussion zu folgen!? Das ist aber sehr unhöflich und ungerecht!



Ich habe weder jemandem Unterstellt eine fehlende Intelligenz dem Gegenüber zu haben, noch das jemand nicht in der Lage wäre einer Diskussion zu folgen.Du selbst hast doch gefragt wer denn überhaupt an solchen Gewässern gefischt hat oder wer nur drüber redet, woraus sich dieser Vergleich eben ableitet. 

Ich dagegen möchte lediglich darauf Aufmerksam machen, dass man die unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen nicht werten kann. Ob ein Paylake nun kein Commercial ist, wie der Vergleich zu unseren "Paylakes" gezogen werden kann, ist von der anglerischen Kultur her gar nicht zu treffen.

In England heisst es Eat, Sleep, Go Fishing. In Deutschland heisst es: Eat, Eat, Eat, Eat.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich dagegen möchte lediglich darauf Aufmerksam machen, dass man die unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen nicht werten kann. Ob ein Paylake nun kein Commercial ist, wie der Vergleich zu unseren "Paylakes" gezogen werden kann, ist von der anglerischen Kultur her gar nicht zu treffen.
> 
> In England heisst es Eat, Sleep, Go Fishing. In Deutschland heisst es: Eat, Eat, Eat, Eat.



Aha, jetzt sind sogar alle deutschen Angler nicht in der Lage, diese Gewässer richtig zu unterscheiden. Du lehnst dich ja immer mehr aus dem zu weit geöffneten Fenster!


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Die Angler die ich am Carpodrom kennengelernt habe, können alle sehr gut angeln. Kein Vergleich zum durchschnittlichen Vereinsangler oder Forellenteich Angler .
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

Andal schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt sind sogar alle deutschen Angler nicht in der Lage, diese Gewässer richtig zu unterscheiden. Du lehnst dich ja immer mehr aus dem zu weit geöffneten Fenster!



Okey, wenn du das so darstellen möchtest oder siehst, dann gern. Ich erinnere dich daran:



Andal schrieb:


> Wer war den nun schon einmal an einem gut geführten Paylake und nicht nur im FoPu und wer redet nur drüber?



Du schließt die Leute aus, nicht ich, darauf habe ich aufmerksam gemacht. Den Schuh ziehe ich mir nicht an, damit hat sich das.



Zum Thema:

Ich glaube einfach, das auch hier eine gewisse Selbstverständnis zum Thema Angeln fehlt, wir haben eine sehr schwach Ausgeprägte kulturelle Anglerlandschaft weil wir im gebückten Gang durch die Welt ziehen versteckt vor den Blicken anders Denkender gegenüber unserem Hobby im Allgemeinen. (Organisationen wie Peta, Nabu etc.)

Wir haben keine Wettkampfszene, echte Profis eigtl. auch nicht, sondern eher Vermarktungsspezialisten auf Youtube. (Bis auf Ausnahmen wie  Küster, Koschnick , Schlögl, Zammataro oder Predator-Teilnehmer)

Uns fehlt einfach dieses Selbstverständnis, der Angelsport als solches um überhaupt den Mehrwert verschiedener Anlagen zu sehen. Ich schreib dies mal aus Erfahrung, weil mir 2 Anlagenbetreiber auch erzählt hatten, das 3 Stellen reserviert waren für "Training-Sessions" von Wettkampfteilnehmern.

Die Testen dort, üben, probieren. Bei uns musste den Setzkescher schon verstecken, bevor du überhaupt Wettkampf sagen kannst. :vik:



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Matrix85 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Angler die ich am Carpodrom kennengelernt habe, können alle sehr gut angeln. Kein Vergleich zum durchschnittlichen Vereinsangler oder Forellenteich Angler .
> ...


----------



## Matrix85 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

@fantastic fishing: Profis die mit angeln ihr Lebensunterhalt bestreiten wird es in Deutschland wohl kaum geben. 

Da übertreibst du etwas. 

Mit dem durchschnittlichen Vereinsangler und Forellenteichangler meine ich nur die zum Teil zu grobe Angeltechnik (Rute , Schnur, Haken usw.)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> @fantastic fishing: Profis die mit angeln ihr Lebensunterhalt bestreiten wird es in Deutschland wohl kaum geben.



Wo übertreibe ich denn ?

Das ist die Definition von Profi, wenn man seinen Lebensunterhalt nicht mehr nebenher verdienen muss, sondern sich voll darauf konzentrieren kann und dadurch die Kohle reinspielt. Spaß ist dabei manchmal Zweitrangig. Was in vielen Ländern, fast allen Möglich ist, geht bei uns nicht. Deshalb übernehmen wir in Deutschland auch fast alles und setzen weniger Trends, weil wir einfach immer hinterher hängen, das ist eben ne Randszene, im Schatten.

Wodurch willst du dich denn hier als Profi kennzeichnen ? Mit der Sitzkiepe ? |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

@ matrix:
Ich weiss schon, was Du meinst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310751


----------



## Matrix85 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wo übertreibe ich denn ?
> 
> Das ist die Definition von Profi, wenn man seinen Lebensunterhalt nicht mehr nebenher verdienen muss, sondern sich voll darauf konzentrieren kann und dadurch die Kohle reinspielt. Spaß ist dabei manchmal Zweitrangig. Was in vielen Ländern, fast allen Möglich ist, geht bei uns nicht. Deshalb übernehmen wir in Deutschland auch fast alles und setzen weniger Trends, weil wir einfach immer hinterher hängen, das ist eben ne Randszene, im Schatten.
> 
> Wodurch willst du dich denn hier als Profi kennzeichnen ? Mit der Sitzkiepe ? |supergri



Schwer zu sagen, aber mit Sicherheit wird der Profi eine schöne Sitzkiepe benutzten, vielleicht auch eine wo sein Name drauf steht. 
Was der Profi aber bestimmt nicht machen wird, ist mit dem Fahrrad zu den Wettkämpfen zu fahren :q:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, aber mit Sicherheit wird der Profi eine schöne Sitzkiepe benutzten, vielleicht auch eine wo sein Name drauf steht.
> Was der Profi aber bestimmt nicht machen wird, ist mit dem Fahrrad zu den Wettkämpfen zu fahren :q:m



Richtig, er lässt sich vom Verein fahren ! :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In England heisst es Eat, Sleep, Go Fishing. In Deutschland heisst es: Eat, Eat, Eat, Eat.



Dann wird dem ja ganz in deinem Interesse nun von der Umweltministerin Hendricks ein Riegel vorgeschoben.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

grins - der war gut ;-))))


----------



## wobbler68 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*
















​


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dann wird dem ja ganz in deinem Interesse nun von der Umweltministerin Hendricks ein Riegel vorgeschoben.:m



Je nach Sichtweise, ich bin aber ein großer Verfecher vom anglerischen Vergleich untereinander im sportlichen Sinne. Wobei ich hier jetzt aber nicht meine Geld damit zu verdienen, ich habe aber unheimlich gern diesen Druck zu Verbesserungen meines Fischens, sonst Fehlt mir einfach was.

Ich in von Natur aus Neugierig und mag den Wettkampf, gern Kombiniert mit meinem Hobby, aber leider im falschen Land geboren.


----------



## jkc (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> ...Wie weit ist also dein Vereinssee von einem französischen Paylake in der Sache entfernt?




Hi, bei mir sind es so ca. 180-280 kg/ha. 
Wenn die Besatzdichte hoch genug ist, sind auch alle Hakenvermeidungsstrategien egal, da heißt es friss oder stirb.

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, war auch ich schon an solchen Anlagen, für mein Verständnis auch an einer gut geführten, die ich tendeziell eher zu den schwierigeren Paylakes zählen würde. Dort wird auch regelmäßig von 2er-Teams eine Woche gar nichts gefangen.
Trotzdem sind nach wie vor Fänge aus solchen Anlagen für mich weniger spektakulär als aus freien Gewässern. 

Zudem denke ich, dass der Titel vielleicht anders hätte gewählt werden sollen, wenn es hier nicht um Forellenpuffs gehen sollte, denn zu den kommerziell betriebenen Angelgewässern gehören sie zweifelsfrei.

Grüße JK


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich in von Natur aus Neugierig und mag den Wettkampf, gern Kombiniert mit meinem Hobby, aber leider im falschen Land geboren.



 ... abgesehen davon, dass aus diesem DEINEM falschen Land die akruellen Feeder-Team-Weltmeister kommen, das ganz oben plazierte Team des World Carp Classic 2017 (nachdem sie vor wenigen Jahren meiner Erinnerung nach sogar WM waren ...), Brandungsangler Spitzenteams kommen, der Raubfisch EUMeister ...
ansonsten ganz scchön arm hier in diesem Lande :c

aber ein Tipp:
Wandere wegen des Angelns aus, verkaufe deine Auswanderungs-Angel-Geschichte an das TV dieses DEINES armen Landes, verdiene dein Geld durch die TV-Serie  und schon biste Profi   (Vorsicht Ironie oder Satiere, aber nix anderes #h)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... abgesehen davon, dass aus diesem DEINEM falschen Land die akruellen Feeder-Team-Weltmeister kommen, das ganz oben plazierte Team des World Carp Classic 2017 (nachdem sie vor wenigen Jahren meiner Erinnerung nach sogar WM waren ...), Brandungsangler Spitzenteams kommen, der Raubfisch EUMeister ...
> ansonsten ganz scchön arm hier in diesem Lande :c
> 
> aber ein Tipp:
> Wandere wegen des Angelns aus, verkaufe deine Auswanderungs-Angel-Geschichte an das TV dieses DEINES armen Landes, verdiene dein Geld durch die TV-Serie  und schon biste Profi   (Vorsicht Ironie #h)



Ich hatte ja nicht Umsonst geschrieben Schattenszene, die Jungs sehen das im Übrigen nicht anders. Küsters und Koschnik waren auch im Two Pairs ganz Erfolgreich, aber wo findet das alles denn statt ?

Merkste selber oder ? :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

ja ...
dass du
casting
machen solltest #6

#h

CASTING: gleich anmelden! Ist in diesem Deinem Lande ...

casting- Weltmeister


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



jkc schrieb:


> Zudem denke ich, dass der Titel vielleicht anders hätte gewählt werden sollen, wenn es hier nicht um Forellenpuffs gehen sollte, denn zu den kommerziell betriebenen Angelgewässern gehören sie zweifelsfrei.



Die Fopus sollen ja auch gar nicht ausgenommen werden. Es wäre einfach schön, wenn jeder das halbwegs exakt benennen würde, von dem er spricht. Wenn einer von einem sorgsam bewirtschafteten Karpfensee spricht und der andere vom ehemaligen Nichtschwimmerbecken voller mopsköpfiger Quastenflosser, dann wird die Diskussion natürlich schwierig. Es ist mir schon klar, dass es hier europaweit ganz enorme Unterschiede gibt. Vom Tümpel des Grauens bist zu echten Anglerparadies ist alles möglich vertreten. Aber nennt bitte die Dinge beim Namen und rührt keinen Einheitsbrei an.

Aber auf keinen Fall will ich das hier Bewertungen aus dem fleckigen Anglerhut gezaubert werden, die dazu führen, die Klientel eines kommerziellen Gewässers zu diskreditieren, oder Angler die nicht an solchen Gewässern fischen, als die "Besser-Angler" hinzustellen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ja ...
> dass du
> casting
> machen solltest #6
> ...



Die Tendenz geht dahin, aber ich erwehre mich. Im Osten gibts noch Hegefischen. |supergri


----------



## jkc (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Hi, ich hatte kurz überlegt, ob ich was ähnliches schreiben soll, war mir dann aber zu viel Arbeit:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4633537&postcount=112


BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...
> Trotzdem ist es in P&T Gewässer oder bei geführten Angeltouren oder als Angler beim Hochseefischen anders.
> 
> Man braucht nicht mehr alles selbst zu können.
> Ein Teil dessen was den Erfolg ausmacht, haben andere sichergestellt.



"sichergestellt" oder optimiert.

Grüße JK


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Tendenz geht dahin, aber ich erwehre mich. Im Osten gibts noch Hegefischen. |supergri




Jetzt klingst aber traurig :c

Sieh hier diesen link, das wird dich aufbauen:

Gleich informieren und anmelden ... CASTING: unser Verband hilft dir und fördert dich!


----------



## bw1 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Wenn ich mal zwischen den beiden typischsten Formen kommerzieller Anlagen unterscheide, sehe ich es persönlich folgendermaßen:

 Die klassischen Fopus haben in meinen Augen auf jeden Fall ihre Berechtigung, u.a. zum Sammeln von Erfahrungen, für den (oft) schnellen Fangerfolg und nicht zuletzt weil sie den Angeldruck auf natürliche Gewässer verringern. Mich reizt diese Angelei jedoch nicht.

 Die typischen französischen und überwiegend auf Karpfenangler ausgerichteten Anlagen sind sicher für viele ruhe- und komfortliebende Angler eine Alternative. Was mich davon abhält, dort zu angeln, ist u.a. die oft zweifelhafte Herkunft der Besatzfische und der Überbesatz in vielen Anlagen. Ganz grausam wird es für mich bei vorab zu buchenden nummerierten Plätzen, sanitären Anlagen, buchbarem Essensservice usw. Das ist weder echte Natur (ich weiß, die gibt es an vielen Vereinsgewässern auch nicht) noch anglerischer Reiz noch Abenteuer und daher nichts für mich.

 Mir ist klar, dass es durchaus Anlagen gibt, auf die die oben genannten Punkte nicht zutreffen, diese sind aber rar gesät.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Hallo Andal,

der Begriff: "Tümpel des Grauens" ist einfach herrlich. :q

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Carsten_ (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

So, alles gelesen :vik:

Ich sehe es ganz einfach, erlaubt ist was Spaß macht.
Ich mach´s kurz, war in meiner 2 jährigen Angelkarriere:
am Meer, kleine Flüsse, reißender Strom, Baggersee, Vereinssee C&R in NL, naturnahe sehr schöne Forellenanlage in Dänemark und an diversen kleinen Flüssen und Seen in Italien.

Wie hier beschrieben hat alles Vor- und Nachteile die ich gar nicht unbedingt der jeweiligen Bewirtschaftungsart zusprechen würde. Habe schon an der Forellenanlage geschneidert und in Italien am kleinen Kanal richtige Massenfänge recht ordentlicher Giebel gehabt. Habe aber auch schon in mancher "natürlichen" Umgebung weniger Ruhe und Entspannung gefunden als am Vereinssee in NL welcher top gepflegt ist, dessen Fische aber schon reichlich Kampfspuren aufweisen, aber nicht getoppt durch einen verstümmelten Fisch aus dem Rhein letzten Herbst.

Jemand sagte es einige Seiten zurück: So Facettenreich wie das Angeln ist, ist auch die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer und man kann auch keine dieser Bewirtschaftungsarten über einen Kamm scheren. Und wer kein Gewässer nebst Fischereirecht sein eigen nennt muss überall bezahlen für´s Angeln.

Bleibt offen für Alles und geht angeln wo es euch Spaß macht #6

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, selbst die Forelle aus dem einfachsten Forellenpuff ist doch besser wie das aufregenste, am schonensten gefangene Bioforelle vom Edeka oder? Letztlich sollte Angeln dass sein was es für uns reiche Menschen im Europa des 21. Jahrhunderts sein kann: Eine Freizeit- und Erholungsbeschäftigung und seine Freizeit soll bekanntlich jeder verbringen wie er mag


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Ich sehe es ganz einfach, erlaubt ist was Spaß macht.
> ...............................
> 
> Bleibt offen für Alles und geht angeln wo es euch Spaß macht #6
> ...


#6#6#6#6#6#6
Voll meine Meinung...


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> In England heisst es Eat, Sleep, Go Fishing. In Deutschland heisst es: Eat, Eat, Eat, Eat.



beglückwümsche dich zu deinen englandkenntnissen.
zu deutschland haperts auf mehreren ebenen:
ersten hieße nach deiner diffamierung "essen, essen..."
und zweitens find ich es schade, dass du deutschland offensichtlich nicht kennst. hier ist "fantastisches fischen" nicht am ertrag orientiert.

tipp: jetzt mal auf "sleep" fokussieren


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Jose schrieb:


> beglückwümsche dich zu deinen englandkenntnissen.
> zu deutschland haperts auf mehreren ebenen:
> ersten hieße nach deiner diffamierung "essen, essen..."
> und zweitens find ich es schade, dass du deutschland offensichtlich nicht kennst. hier ist "fantastisches fischen" nicht am ertrag orientiert.
> ...



Deinen Tipp beherzige ich nicht. In Deutschland heißt es zu aller erst mal Bevormundung und Verbotskultur. "Fantastisches Fischen" ist auch nicht an den Ertrag gekoppelt, steht das so irgendwo ? Ich behaupte das nicht, du allerdings schon. Daher mein Tipp an dich:

Eat a Snickers.


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Deinen Tipp beherzige ich nicht.



schade, wäre hilfreich.

ach ff, dieses dummdumpfe deutschland bashing geht mir sowas von auf den wecker. vor allem die unwissende blasiertheit.
vielelfältigere auslandskenntnisse sollte man schon haben
steck dir deine snicker sonstwohin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Jose schrieb:


> ach ff, dieses dummdumpfe deutschland bashing geht mir sowas von auf den wecker. vor allem die unwissende blasiertheit.
> vielelfältigere auslandskenntnisse sollte man schon haben
> steck dir deine snicker sonstwohin.



Ich Bashe kein Deutschland, in keinster Weise. Ich bin ganz froh in einem Land wie diesem zu Leben wo du deine Meinung sagen kannst, wir haben viele tolle Errungenschaften, aber Jose, wir sind hier bei eine spezifischem Thema, was kommerzielles Angeln anbelangt, deren Nutzen und Zusammenhänge, da kann ein Vergleich zwischen Deutschland und England nur seeeeehr weit auseinander gehen.

Wo ist dein Problem, ist bei diesem Thema doch logisch, ist wie deutscher und englischer Fußball.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> was kommerzielles Angeln anbelangt, deren Nutzen und Zusammenhänge, da kann ein Vergleich zwischen Deutschland und England nur seeeeehr weit auseinander gehen.



Zählst du da acuh Schottland dazu?
Und mkeinst du nur kommerzielles Angeln oder Angeln generell?


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> Wo ist dein Problem, ist bei diesem Thema doch logisch, ist wie deutscher und englischer Fußball.




mein problem ist, dass ich flugunfähigen im überfliegermodus versuche bodenhaftung zu vermitteln.

vor allem solchen, die sich im D-bashing gefallen aus unkenntnis ausländischer gegebenheiten.

seh ich aber auch als hoffnungsloses engagement.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Jose schrieb:


> mein problem ist, dass ich flugunfähigen im überfliegermodus versuche bodenhaftung zu vermitteln.
> 
> vor allem solchen, die sich im D-bashing gefallen aus unkenntnis ausländischer gegebenheiten.
> 
> seh ich aber auch als hoffnungsloses engagement.



Mag ja sein, ich war zum Beispiel aber mehrere Monate in England und kann zumindest teils davon berichten und weiß um deren Mentalität zum Thema angeln, wie deren Selbstverständnis gegenüber diesem Hobby.

Solch eine Debatte würde es dort nicht geben, weil diese Fragestellung so gar nicht diskutiert werden könnte. (Es gibt dort diese Anlagen, sie sind genereller Standard, wie der Tümpel mit 1HA vom Verein)

Ich verstehe halt nicht was du willst, ich kann dir wiedergeben was eine Erfahrungen dort waren. #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zählst du da acuh Schottland dazu?
> Und mkeinst du nur kommerzielles Angeln oder Angeln generell?



Angeln in kommerziellen Anlagen ! Wobei ich dazu schreiben muss, das es eben dort die generelle Fragestellung wie hier nicht gibt. Die Seen werden dort aus dem Boden gehoben und angelegt und derjenige möchte dafür Geld.

Einer der "Hosts" in England hatte mir mal erklärt das viele Gewässer auch angelegt wurden weil es in England gar nicht so die Struktur und Gewässer wie Nachfrage gibt und man sich so seine Wege zum Angeln geschaffen hat. 

Der Begriff führt halt in die Irre. In England bezahlst du quasi für Eintrittskarte, was bei uns der Vereins-See ist, der durch Pacht frei für dich wird. Hier gibt es separat aber noch den Forellenpuff, der dann was anderes darstellt.


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, ich war zum Beispiel aber mehrere Monate in England...
> 
> ...Ich verstehe halt nicht was du willst, ich kann dir wiedergeben was eine Erfahrungen dort waren. #6




schön wenn man auslandserfahrung hat. und hilfreich, wenn die mitgeteilt wird.

ungut ist, daraus ein "mieses D" abzuleiten.
die restriktionen sind überall ein bisschen anders, "die freiheit" findeste noch nicht mal im brasilianischen urwald.

ich find hier auch so einiges nicht schön, würde mich aber ziemlich entblöden, wenn ich z.b. portugal zum anlass nähme, hier wild auf D zu stressen.
mag auch spanien, frankreich usw. sein.
D-bashing zeigt einfach nur auf kleinen horizont, anders ausgedrückt auf selektive wahrnehmung mit großem mund.
jetzt verständlich?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Jose schrieb:


> schön wenn man auslandserfahrung hat. und hilfreich, wenn die mitgeteilt wird.
> 
> ungut ist, daraus ein "mieses D" abzuleiten.
> die restriktionen sind überall ein bisschen anders, "die freiheit" findeste noch nicht mal im brasilianischen urwald.
> ...



Sicher, aber trotzdem sind die Unterschiede doch zu diskutieren und wenn jemand zb. eine Ader für Wettkampfangeln hat, dann darf er doch kritisieren warum in anderen Ländern ( Wie CR ) sowas ohne großen Umstand funktioniert und hier von nicht angelnden Minderheiten eingeschränkt wird.

Ich kann auch Deutschland so nicht kritisieren, sondern vielmehr Personen oder Initiatoren. Ich fühl mich halt von dir angegriffen, obwohl ich nicht mal die Intention dazu hatte irgendwen anzugehen. Geschweige denn Deutschland, weil, die Person kenne ich so nicht. #t


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... Ich fühl mich halt von dir  angegriffen, obwohl ich nicht mal die Intention dazu hatte irgendwen  anzugehen. Geschweige denn Deutschland, weil, die Person kenne ich so  nicht. #t



les ich dich anders:






Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...In Deutschland heißt es zu aller erst mal Bevormundung und Verbotskultur. ...


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Habt ihrs bald?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Jose schrieb:


> les ich dich anders:



Und das ist falsch und Bedeutet Bashing ?


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und das ist falsch und Bedeutet Bashing ?



ach. lies dich selber:
"......In Deutschland heißt es zu aller erst mal Bevormundung und Verbotskultur. ..."

ist mir zu blöd mit dir.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Kann man bitte diesen ganzen OT-Schaizz in ein eigenes Thema verschieben? Vielleicht unter dem Thema "Wer hat den längsten und kann die größten Haufen..."


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Über kommerzielle Angelgewässer*

Wird zeit, dass hier einige mal wieder ans Wasser kommen, oder sonstwo die Rute schwingen...

Ich war letzte Woche am FoPu - und es war super - probiert es auch - vielleicht entspannt euch das....

Petri

Ernie

Ich würde ja einen Mod rufen wegen dem OT.....aber......... hier ist ja schon einer aktiv...


----------

